# Halloween & Fall Candles { 2 0 1 9 }



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Yankee Candle has Haunted Hollow Melt Cups and Fragrance Spheres for purchase online...as I type. They have Witches' Brew in the Melt Cup as well. Yankee put out some fall preview scents out during their Semi Annual Sale - several YouTube reviews to be watched. I have yet to make it to a store.

Let's not forget about those companies that produce, what can be considered Halloween, darker themed candles all year.

Witch City Wicks
Burke & Hare Co
Washington Wicks
SickWix
Dark Candles
Werther & Gray


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Sweet Seduction is available in a votive as well.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you for listing those alternatives, I'm familiar with SickWix but not the others


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was just on their website and didn’t pull up much relating to Halloween. I’ll have to try again. Luckily I stocked up on $1 votive candles during their last sale and scored a lot of Halloween & autumn scents.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, the Fall Fragrance Thread! Thanks for the first heads up for Yankee starting to get theirs in!

My Dollar Tree just got in some Fall candles. I got a cute little one that has Fall leaves around the jar and smells lovely. There were several Fall scented ones. Two scents were in the leaf decorated jars and two in plain jars.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

So I caved and just added 8 melt cups to my current YC Witches Brew stash (currently standing at 9 medium Witches Brew/Purchouli jar candles, 4 large and now about 14 melt cups). Every year I panic that they will discontinue that scent because, as you may or may not remember, I have a strong emotional attachment to it! _LOL_ Just one whiff makes me happy and conjures that immediate Halloween feeling.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

You would think yc wouldn't ever discontinue witches brew but they do things that make no sense sometimes. Like no halloween tealights last year. I purchased nothing last year bc they didn't bring back my favorite scent haunted hollow. I found some jars online and bought them but im basically hoarding it. I can't bear to burn any bc their irreplaceable. I hope they bring back Halloween this year. Last year was a disaster.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m burning pumpkin buttercream (or something like that) right now. I’m starting my three day weekend with the back door open, enjoying the unusually cool morning. This scent seems to be attracting flies though. ? I’ve already had to pull three of them out of the melted votive wax. Who knew?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

BTW, Sweet Seduction Halloween votives are on clearance for $1. I just ordered 20 of them. They still have Witches’ Brew wax cups/melts available on clearance too. No other types of candles in Witches’ Brew though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Witches Brew is absolutely my favorite Halloween candle. Just like Famous Pumpkin said, one smell immediately reminds me of Halloween. I have one jar left from last year, and have been looking on Ebay for more. I suppose I can wait 2 more months until Yankee has its Halloween Preview Weekend. I hope they never discontinue this scent. I would be heartbroken.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Witches Brew is absolutely my favorite Halloween candle. Just like Famous Pumpkin said, one smell immediately reminds me of Halloween. I have one jar left from last year, and have been looking on Ebay for more. I suppose I can wait 2 more months until Yankee has its Halloween Preview Weekend. I hope they never discontinue this scent. I would be heartbroken.


You should check out Homegoods:Marshall’s/TJ Max for Purchouli. I believe it’s the same scent as Witches Brew that they just label differently. I have a few of those and they smell the same.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I never thought to look at those stores. Thanks Famous Pumpkin.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm anticipating the upcoming Halloween collections!

Looking back through my calendar from last year...

07/23/18 - Colonial Candle announced their Cobweb Collection
08/03/18 - Witch City Wicks Halloween collection online for purchase - they sold out in less than an hour (they sell out and restock several times before the season is over)
08/13/18 - Burke & Hare debuted their Halloween collection - they sell out and restock
08/18/19 - Yankee Candle slyly pulled Black Magic out of the vault and put it on sale (I stocked up on those) - I'm hoping YC has several hundred cases of Haunted Hollow lurking a dark corner of a warehouse...
08/25/18 - Yankee Candle Halloween preview party


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yankee Candle small tumblers of patchouli were just $5 a couple of days ago. I purchased the limited five.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Demented Diva for last.years Halloween candle releases. I look forward to this years releases.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

There are, once again, rumors that the Kringle Candle Company will be releasing a Halloween line with new scents as well as discontinued favorites. Last year they didn't follow through; hoping they knock it out the park this year. Yankee is leaving the Halloween door wide open for another company to step in... Just saying...

I have 3 of Kringle's Witches' Cauldron candles from 2012 and only burned one for a couple of hours.
_I mostly crouch down in a dark corner of my closet and huff._

Think I might need a little extra income to support this Halloween candle hoarding habit.

Source: https://www.facebook.com/groups/CandleEnthusiastFans/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have heard that Kringle's Witches' Cauldron candle is amazing. You are lucky to have 3 of them. I have ordered from Witch City Wicks because I love their Halloween scents. They do, although, sell out really fast. But, as you said, they restock several times during the Halloween season. I agree with you about Yankee Candle. Last year was kind of a bust as far as Halloween. I was not impressed with the Halloween Preview Weekend and what they had to offer. I hope they do better this year. I have to say that I always buy YC's Witche's Brew candles. The smell immediately makes me think "Halloween".


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

If kringle makes candy corn ill get it. I have 1 each of their old halloween line except candy corn. I know everyone raves about kringle witches cauldron. It seems to be a lot of people's #1 halloween candle. I really hate it. It smells like a pus filled wound/ hospital room to me.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz - Wow!!! What a description of witches cauldron. I would hate to burn a candle that smells like that.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a tumbler left of Yankee's Haunted Hollow that I don't want to burn for fear that they'll never bring it back. That candle is so good mixed with other scents, and really adds a spooky Halloween note to anything you burn with it. Plus the tumbler had the really neat packaging with the writing on the inside that "appeared" as you burned the candle down. Loved that idea - so clever. I also really loved Yankee's Black Magic candle from a year or two back. Really wish they would bring that back. Can't wait to see the new Halloween line up this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Found out that Yankee will be offering 2 New Halloween candles this year. One is called "Trick or Treat". It has orange wax and a Jack O' Lantern & black cat on the label. The second is called "Haunted Hayride". It is a purple wax candle (unsure of the picture on the label). Also heard that they will be offering Halloween tealights this year. If you remember, they did not offer them last Halloween. I hope they bring back Witches Brew - my favorite Halloween candle. Yankee's Halloween Preview Party is Saturday, August 24th. Cannot wait!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Can anybody recommend a store or website that sells good Fall/Halloween scented tealights? I haven't had good luck with Yankee tealights lately, therefore, I am asking for your recommendations. I look forward to your replies. Thanks.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> If kringle makes candy corn ill get it. I have 1 each of their old halloween line except candy corn. I know everyone raves about kringle witches cauldron. It seems to be a lot of people's #1 halloween candle. I really hate it. It smells like a pus filled wound/ hospital room to me.


As much as I do enjoy Kringle's Witches' Cauldron, I appreciated your post! I couldn't stop laughing, thoroughly appreciated your description!?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> I have a tumbler left of Yankee's Haunted Hollow that I don't want to burn for fear that they'll never bring it back. That candle is so good mixed with other scents, and really adds a spooky Halloween note to anything you burn with it. Plus the tumbler had the really neat packaging with the writing on the inside that "appeared" as you burned the candle down. Loved that idea - so clever. I also really loved Yankee's Black Magic candle from a year or two back. Really wish they would bring that back. Can't wait to see the new Halloween line up this year.


Yes! Haunted Hollow... I keep emailing YC for them to bring it back but until they do, I pick up as many as I can from eBay and other sites. YC was supposed to add Black Magic to the line up last year (in stores) but then decided to discreetly put them on the site for sale. I picked up 10 jars.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

These are the jars YC UK posted on their site. Per the pics ad reviews I've seen floating around, the US will have keyhole labels. There is another pic floating around of black jars with Jack O' Lantern faces that I assume is Trick or Treat. I do hear that they will have tealights this year. Also heard that the theme for the Halloween preview will be, _*A Haunting We Will Go*_.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Sources...

The Candle Enthusiast (Instagram)


















DecoratingW.Candles (Instagram)










PCM actually has his hands on Trick or Treat and gives a review along with more information on what's to come for Halloween at Yankee Candle.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Just received this email.......


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Yankee candle's fall tealights are on sale for 2.50 a pack y'all! Plus and extra 10% off with this code EXTRA10 . I just bought one of everything.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought several boxes of tealights too. Figured I would give Yankee's tealights one more chance. I bought 6 boxes of patchouli (just in case they do not have Witches Brew this Halloween). For $2.50 a box, plus another 10% off that, you cannot go wrong. I also picked up the new Fall scents.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - What does the Black Magic smell like?


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

This is my first time trying Yankee anything so I'm hoping the tealights are decent. I'm dying for fall scents. I'm hoping b&bw brings back their white pumpkin or Trick or Treat this year, Canada didn't get it last year and I was offended. I am hoarding the last cm of my Trick or Treat candle and I'll be so sad when it runs out :C


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Demented Diva - What does the Black Magic smell like?


YC's scent notes are:
Smoky Incense
Black Leather
Musk
Sweet Vanilla
Patchouli

It is smoky, maybe a hint of pipe tobacco, well-worn leather, a little patchouli, and a faint touch of a slightly sweet vanilla to smooth it all out. It's mysteriously intoxicating, IMHO.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> YC's scent notes are:
> Smoky Incense
> Black Leather
> Musk
> ...


Oooh! I think I would like that.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Another good candle is Holy Ground by Witch City Wicks. WCW's Seance is nice too - same base as Holy Ground with a powdery note. Both have a nice throw for being smaller candles - the wax melts are strong too.
I burn Holy Ground all year, especially during tarot readings.









Search: 5 results found for "Holy Ground"


Witch City Wicks



www.witchcitywicks.com












Search: 5 results found for "seance"


Witch City Wicks



www.witchcitywicks.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


> YC's scent notes are:
> Smoky Incense
> Black Leather
> Musk
> ...


Oh that sounds right up my alley! All the notes I love in a scent.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - Thanks for the description of Black Magic. Sounds like something I would love to burn. Would be nice if Yankee would make it available again this Halloween. I have tried both Holy Ground and Seance from WCW's. Love them. I also love Sleepy Hollow from them as well. I am looking forward to their Halloween line up.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

The closest you might come to Black Magic is burning Autumn Lodge (full jar) and Witches' Brew (small jar) together. You could try Santa's Pipe in place of Autumn Lodge. Santa's Pipe has all of the smokiness, well-worn leather, and musk as well as a slightly sweeter, almost fruity, cherry pipe tobacco scent.

Hmmm... I just happen to have all three of these candles... I just might try this.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie - I have yet to burn any of my WCW Halloween collection. Cold huff, Sleepy Hollow is my favorite. Maybe it's time to light one up seeing as how tomorrow (at least for me) is the Official Unofficial First Day of Fall!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> ScareyCarrie - I have yet to burn any of my WCW Halloween collection. Cold huff, Sleepy Hollow is my favorite. Maybe it's time to light one up seeing as how tomorrow (at least for me) is the Official Unofficial First Day of Fall!


I agree!! The summer is in decline and the darkness grows!
Looking forward to allll the goodies coming our way!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I do have Autumn Lodge and Witches Brew. I have not heard of Santa's Pipe. Who makes that?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I do have Autumn Lodge and Witches Brew. I have not heard of Santa's Pipe. Who makes that?


Yankee Candle
I found a large jar at Home Goods last year with a pour date of 2018, so I assume they still make them and send them to outlets. You might be able to find one in TJ Maxx, Bed Bath Beyond, WalMart, Meijer or Kohls. Not sure what the going price is online - I paid $13.00 for a large jar.

Santa's Pipe is almost identical to Autumn Lodge, definitely a little bit sweeter with a vanilla cherry tobacco note.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Demented Diva said:


> Yankee Candle
> I found a large jar at Home Goods last year with a pour date of 2018, so I assume they still make them and send them to outlets. You might be able to find one in TJ Maxx, Bed Bath Beyond, WalMart, Meijer or Kohls. Not sure what the going price is online - I paid $13.00 for a large jar.
> 
> Santa's Pipe is almost identical to Autumn Lodge, definitely a little bit sweeter with a vanilla cherry tobacco note.


Call me crazy, but I’ve never noticed any dates on YCs. Ok, how do I find the pour date on the candle and how obvious is the loss in scent with older candles?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Pour year will be the first 2 numbers in the sequence circled below. 
In my opinion, the deterioration of scent will depend on how the candle is stored. An older candle, or any candle, that wasn't stored properly will smell more like wax.

I recently picked up 2 candles that were poured in 2015, one sat in a box in the back and the other was on display each year for Halloween in a gift shop - the one from the case smells amazing and the one that sat out smells more like wax with a hint of its intended scent.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with WertherAndGray candles? Ran across them on Pinterest and they have an Etsy site with fantastic reviews and awesome labels. Candles have names like Sweeney Todd, Werewolf, The Ghost Club, Nightmare, etc. https://www.etsy.com/shop/WertherAn...header-name&listing_id=256306234&page=1#items


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - Thank you so much for teaching me how to determine the pour date of a candle. I never knew that.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin - I was also wondering about Werther and Gray candles. I looked at their website some time back and was intrigued with the names of the candles. Interested in hearing from those that have used them before.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Another interesting candle co popped up on pinterest. I like the looks of these just wish there were a swipe and sniff option! They even have a quarterly box (but it's $49): https://www.burkehareco.com/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva mentioned Burke & Hare and a few other "Spooky Candle sites" about a month or so ago. They do have some cool looking candles. They can be pricey though.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin - Have you ordered from Werther & Grey? I've been looking but wonder about the quality and throw.

I've ordered from Burke & Hare in the past. Picked up their Halloween candle collection, Cemetery Gates, and Burned at the Stake. I enjoyed them all and their throw is decent for small candles. I have to order Catherdral and Widow next.

Witch City Wicks has been posting teasers for this year's Halloween collection on Instagram.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> Famous Pumpkin - Have you ordered from Werther & Grey? I've been looking but wonder about the quality and throw.
> 
> I've ordered from Burke & Hare in the past. Picked up their Halloween candle collection, Cemetery Gates, and Burned at the Stake. I enjoyed them all and their throw is decent for small candles. I have to order Catherdral and Widow next.
> 
> Witch City Wicks has been posting teasers for this year's Halloween collection on Instagram.


I haven't tried them. I was hoping someone here has. I hate to order a candle blind. There are so few scents I actually like. It wpould be nice if online companies had scratch and sniff cards they could send out or if swipe and sniff became an actual thing!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

The only Witch City Wicks teaser I can see is for Poison Apple on Facebook , what are the others?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> The only Witch City Wicks teaser I can see is for Poison Apple on Facebook , what are the others?


So far, Poison Apple and Trick or Treat.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I haven't tried them. I was hoping someone here has. I hate to order a candle blind. There are so few scents I actually like. It wpould be nice if online companies had scratch and sniff cards they could send out or if swipe and sniff became an actual thing!


It 'd be great if they did. Some of the companies I listed in the first post send you tealight samples with your order. I see Werther & Grey sell a variety sample pack of 12 tealights for $24.00.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree about ordering candles "blind". Even though they may be rated high by other users, doesn't necessarily mean we would like them. Scratch and sniff cards sound great Famous Pumpkin. Yankee Candle usually has a few of those scratch and sniff pages in the magazines they send out. $24.00 for 12 tealights from Werther & Grey seems a little steep when you keep in mind what tealights from other companies sell for. I am excited about Witch City Wicks upcoming Halloween candles. I still have about 3 from them that I have never burned. I just open the jar and smell them. I just cannot bring myself to burn them.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Reviews, I always take with a grain of salt. I've been burned more than once based on favorable reviews. I agree the $24 is steep for tealights. In the end, it's a gamble. Last year I really stepped out there when YC let us down with their Halloween. I took the money I set aside for YC and put into these smaller candle companies. I have to say, the only disappointment I felt was the shock of how small some of the candles were for the price.

Yes! Witch City Wicks! The only ones I picked up last year were Sleepy Hollow and All Hallows Eve. I look for unique scents and shy away from ones that have been done before, especially anything pumpkin.

I'm curious to smell YC's new Trick or Treat. From the review The Candle Enthusiast gave, it sounds interesting and nothing like its name. I think at one point he said that it smelled like Linus sitting in the pumpkin patch waiting on the Great Pumpkin. Interesting.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

The reviews that I have seen regarding Yankee's upcoming Halloween candles (Trick or Treat & Haunted Hayride) sound very interesting. I am looking forward to smelling them, and, if they smell good, buying them. I understand and was disappointed with Yankee last year. Hopefully, this year will be better. 

Regarding WCW, I also have Sleepy Hollow and All Hallows Eve, as well as Witches Broom. Those three are unburned. As I stated earlier, I cannot bring myself to burn them.....not yet anyway.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I got a code in my yankee order if anyone wants large jars it's buy 2 get 2 free, code is julb2g2.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks HighPriestessice.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ScareyCarrie- You're lucky to have a jar of wcw witch's broom. That was the one scent I wanted to get more of but it got discontinued. I liked it the most from all the wcw halloween scents I tried.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

It smells so good. It will remain unburned though, especially since it is no longer available.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got my first fall candle (and some others) haul of the season from B&BW! They officially announced them in stores today but I actually ordered these online a few days ago. Someone needs to hide my wallet


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

You are definitely ready for Fall. I love the packaging, especially the "Leaves" candle. Great score.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Kringle Candle is now taking pre-orders for their Halloween line at a discounted price.


















Candle Fragrances & Home Décor You'll Love from Kringle Candle Company


Kringle Candle Company of Bernardston, MA brings unique and high quality candle products that fits every type of décor. Enjoy an array of candle scents in Kringle's soy waxes and its Country Candle brand of multicolors, carefully crafted collections featuring Kittredge family recipes of...




www.kringlecandle.com


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - Checking out what they have. The labels look amazing. I have not bought from them before. Do you know anything about Kringle candle company?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just placed my order for Witches Cauldron and Black Cat, this is my first order, but I hear good things about Kringle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna - I think I will order Witches Cauldron too. There is a jar of the original on Ebay selling for $99.99 plus shipping. Crazy.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> ScareyCarrie said:
> 
> 
> > Nox Eterna - I think I will order Witches Cauldron too. There is a jar of the original on Ebay selling for $99.99 plus shipping. Crazy.
> ...


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Witches cauldron looks great, but ouch that shipping to Canada.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered cc zombie night & candy corn. And from kc line I ordered it's alive, black cat, haunted house & graveyard night. Hope they smell like Halloween candles.The labels look awesome.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Demented Diva - Checking out what they have. The labels look amazing. I have not bought from them before. Do you know anything about Kringle candle company?


Sorry, I don't know much other than Michael Kitterage of Kringle being the founder of Yankee Candle.
I'm flying blind buying any other candle than Witches' Cauldron.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - I had no idea that Michael Kitterage was the founder of Yankee Candle. I learn something new on the forum every day. I guess we always take a leap of faith when we order candles on-line.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't see anyone mentioning flameless candles on this thread but I bought the flameless Jack-O-Lantern candles on BatteryOperatedCandles.net (2nd & 3rd on top row under Seasonal/Halloween & Fall) at another place 2 or 3 years ago. Saw them at Home Depot (way up high) last year as well. They have timers (best invention ever) & are indoor/outdoor although I keep them inside. One of the best things I've bought in a while. There is actually a 3rd size that they haven't had on their site. The brand was Everlasting Glow by Ganz. They should have made green ones with black hair on top (Frankenstein) & would have bought them in a New York minute as well. Wish I could find out how to get a hold of some of these designers for my ideas. Could've made bunnies out of white ones as well.

I will add that site to that thread for other lesser known places as well.

I've bought from them in the past & they changed things that now disappoint me. Free Shipping requirement has gone way up (think it used to be $40 or $50 & they also discounted prices after the first item which they don't do anymore. It was substantial if you bought over 3-4 things. Prices are pretty good though. Also bought orange & purple flameless from them which are pretty bright.

Love Witches Brew as well. Have lots of Yankee. Bought a candle many years ago from QVC. I can't remember the brand & it is packed away but will have to look it up. One of the best I've smelled for Halloween & Fall.

Joni


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought the Witches Cauldron and Black Cat candles from Kringle. They are sold out already on most of the Halloween candles. Do you think they will get more in before Halloween?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I placed an order when the candles went online for sale. Started to place another order and had to leave for a few hours and half of what was in my cart was sold out! 
From what I heard they were only producing 100 candles of each scent in the Kringle format.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - Only 100 of each??? That is no where near enough. Perhaps now that they see how popular they are, they will produce more for Halloween. The same happened to me. I had items in my cart, and, after a while I went back to buy them and most of them were sold out. Oh well. There are so many more companies that will give us some great Halloween candles.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie -  I really hope they offer more of the Kringle line after the response they received; most sold out well within 24 hours.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

sigh. i dawdled and lost out. ...Oh, well...my wallet is grateful.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Witch City Wicks is bringing back All Hallows Eve and Sleepy Hollow(Along with Trick or Treat,Pumpkin Head and Poison Apple) with one more to announce in the next day or two and presale and official release date ?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> Witch City Wicks is bringing back All Hallows Eve and Sleepy Hollow(Along with Trick or Treat,Pumpkin Head and Poison Apple) with one more to announce in the next day or two and presale and official release date ?


I hope it's Witch's Broom!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - I love my jar of Witch's Broom. I would buy another if they make it available. All Hallows Eve smells really good too. Anxious to see what they announce.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

So happy to see that my favorite Halloween candle, Witches Brew, will be back this Halloween. I do venture out and order other candles, i.e., Witch City Wicks, Goose Creek, etc., but YC's Witches Brew is my "Go To" candle. One sniff and it's Halloween for me........


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Last year I missed out, waited too long to pick up the Witches' Brew large jar - I won't make that mistake this year. I did get quite a few of the tumbler and ceramic jar candles though. Really wish Haunted Hollow would return this year.

What does Witch's Broom smell like?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva - I will also stock up this year on the large jar Witches' Brew candles. As far as WCW Witch's Broom, to me, it smells like fresh Autumn Leaves with cinnamon. I hope they bring it back this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought I'd let you know a company called Fragrant Jewels gets Fall/Halloween type candles and such in, too. They had a clearance sale, recently, and had some Fall items on markdown from last season, I'd guess. I was able to grab two absolutely beautiful white and gold ceramic pumpkin candles. The scent is a lovely Fall scent that has Pumpkin and Apple. A bonus from this company, they have rings and necklaces hidden inside their candles, bath bombs and such...plus a code for a chance to win a really expensive ring. If you sign up for their e-mails, you get coupons and free items for your next purchase like crazy, lol.

I'm going to gift one of them to my mom for her September birthday (She loves mine and has no idea she's getting one, too!). The other has been sitting out in my dining room, already, for about a month...while I impatiently await the time to be able to burn it and not only enjoy the scents of Fall, but see what ring I get, too! (I'll get one of about 10 different rings with a deep orange stone in it.) It's killing me. I just keep opening it and sniffing it, lol.

It's sold out, now, but they should be getting in new stock, I would think soon, for the next season.

Here a some pics of it:



















Though they don't have any Fall or Halloween candles in, yet, they do have a bath bomb called "WICKED". It is completely black and has the scents of smoky woods, musk, vanilla and caramel. I'd love to try this witchy one at some point. All of the rings that could be in the Wicked bath bomb have black stones.

Here's the link to it, for those who like bath bombs:
https://www.fragrantjewels.com/products/wicked-bath-bomb?_pos=3&_sid=45405f602&_ss=r


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Witch City Wicks is having a Halloween pre-sale next Friday July 26th starting at 10A.M. EST until Sat. July 27th 8 P.M. EST. "With no inventory limits,all Halloween candles, wax melts and travel tins will be available for just over 24 hours" ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Nox Eterna - Thanks for the update. I'll have to use my lunch hour at work to check it out.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Demented Diva - I will also stock up this year on the large jar Witches' Brew candles. As far as WCW Witch's Broom, to me, it smells like fresh Autumn Leaves with cinnamon. I hope they bring it back this year.


Oooh, I would like that!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like Yankee Candle has lowered the amount you need to spend to receive free shipping. Used to be $100, now it is $75.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone know when witch city wicks starts carrying candles from the halloween line in their brick & mortar store?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A friend who lives in Canada just introduced me to Wick Witch Candle & Bath Co. They have some awesome looking scents. I have five wax melt scents in my cart, atm, lol. Have any of you tried these, yet? (Remember, the prices are Canadian, so it would be less, for us, in the US.)

https://wickwitch.com/collections


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@WitchyKitty - I have not heard of them before. The prices may be less for us in the US, but would shipping be more?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The shipping from Canada is probably a bit higher but, I'd guess less than what it says on the site, for us, as it is probably in Canadian dollars, too. I asked the friend who lives in Canada that if my cart total and shipping came to $49 and the currency exchange calculator says that is equivalent to $36 for us, if I'd be just paying the $36. She said I would just be paying $36...she said that Paypal or your credit card would do the price conversion for you. I can't say, for sure, myself, I'm just going by what she says. (She travels and ships stuff between countries often, I think.) he only times I've ever ordered anything from another country, I had free shipping, so I'm not sure...that's why I asked her if she knew, lol.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Yankee has just confirmed witches brew is coming back apparently. I am excited to smell it.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

ack double post.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

We have ZERO Yankee Candle brick and mortar stores in LA. Do you have to be a VIP to get the $15 Witches Brew? Does this apply online, as well? Thanks!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I thought I'd let you know a company called Fragrant Jewels gets Fall/Halloween type candles and such in, too. They had a clearance sale, recently, and had some Fall items on markdown from last season, I'd guess. I was able to grab two absolutely beautiful white and gold ceramic pumpkin candles. The scent is a lovely Fall scent that has Pumpkin and Apple. A bonus from this company, they have rings and necklaces hidden inside their candles, bath bombs and such...plus a code for a chance to win a really expensive ring. If you sign up for their e-mails, you get coupons and free items for your next purchase like crazy, lol.
> 
> I'm going to gift one of them to my mom for her September birthday (She loves mine and has no idea she's getting one, too!). The other has been sitting out in my dining room, already, for about a month...while I impatiently await the time to be able to burn it and not only enjoy the scents of Fall, but see what ring I get, too! (I'll get one of about 10 different rings with a deep orange stone in it.) It's killing me. I just keep opening it and sniffing it, lol.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of this store but that candle is gorgeous! I remember a few years ago B&BW had pumpkin-shaped candles, but I haven't seen them in a while. This is super cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> I've never heard of this store but that candle is gorgeous! I remember a few years ago B&BW had pumpkin-shaped candles, but I haven't seen them in a while. This is super cute!


I think my BBW had the pumpkin candles, last year. They had lots of colors. They sold out before I got a chance to use my reward on it.

Keep an eye open closer to Fall, maybe Fragrant Jewels will have another candle similar to my pumpkin. I only found this company, recently, so I don't know what all they get in for Fall/Halloween. I just got lucky to get this during their recent clearance sale, and saw they currently have the black WICKED bath bomb. Maybe they will make a matching candle for Halloween! 
(I bought a paw print bath bomb from them, before that, with a kitty inspired ring inside, and they donate a portion of the proceeds to KittenRescueLA. It was a nice bath bomb. That's what got me started with this FJ company.) 
I'm waiting to see what they get for this coming season!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Witch City Wicks final Halloween candle reveal....Witches Broom ? 
Can't wait to try it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna - Do you know all of the candles they will be offering?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@ScaryCarrie 
I do! They are Sleepy Hollow, All Hallows Eve, Pumpkin Head,Trick or Treat, Poison Apple and Witches Broom. ?‍♀?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Nox Eterna - Thanks. Now I can get my list going in my head.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

WooHoo! Got everything I wanted from Witch City Wicks?‍♀
They also have the option to buy all six jars or all six travel tins, at a slightly discounted price.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered 2 jars of witch's broom & a jar of pumpkinhead & waxmelts. Wish black bat would have returned this year too. Witch's broom & black bat were the 2 I really enjoyed. I never tried pumpkinhead before so hopefully I like it.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I got jars of Witch's Broom and All Hallows Eve and tins of Sleepy Hollow and Pumpkin Head. What was in Black Bat?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I ordered 2 of the All Hallows Eve, 1 of the Pumpkinhead, and 1 Witches Broom. I will be curious to smell the Witches Broom and compare it to the one I saved (unburned). I did buy the Black Bat and liked it, although I cannot remember how it smelled. Old Age.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

? I just got a shipping notice for my WCW candles!


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

I miss Yankee Candle’s Pumpkin Patch candle.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I scored two large Woodwick Pumpkin Pie candles at TJ Maxx. I love the way they crackle when lit and can't beat the price at $10 a pop!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My WCW order was placed yesterday morning and shipped that afternoon. Guess they were ready.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I also bought 2 of the Woodwick candles at Marshalls for $9.99 last year. They are the trilogy type with the scents of Candy Corn/Carmel Candies/Jack O'Lantern. Cannot beat that price.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Nox Eterna said:


> I got jars of Witch's Broom and All Hallows Eve and tins of Sleepy Hollow and Pumpkin Head. What was in Black Bat?


Black bat is Pomegranate cider & cinnamon


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz - Thanks. I couldn't remember the scent of Black Bat. I did like it though.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL I watched The Candle Enthusiast 's review it sounds great


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband got an AWESOME coupon mailer in from BBW for a free 3 Wick Candle with any purchase and a 20% off!! Now, this coupon doesn't start until the 29th...they have a Buy 2 Get 2 Free deal going on on all candles, currently. I knew BBW had a grace period for their coupons for a couple days before or after, sometimes...and this was four days...but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. They actually let him use his coupons early with the candle sale!!! We got the big 3-Wick Candle for free, then an extra 20% off of the Buy 2 Get 2 candle deal, as well! I ended up with five BBW Fall candles for less than the price of one 3-Wick one!!! I can't believe they let us do that!!! (I got the regular coupons, but my husband got the free 3-Wick one probably to lure him into the store, lol.) I am quite pleased!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked up a pumpkin donut candle at Michael's today, usually I don't like foody scents but, for $3.33 this one is fabulous ?
Also FYI WCW full Halloween release will be August 28th and will include roll on perfumes and room sprays in the six scents.


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

Just found at Home Goods in Austin, TX for $3.99 each!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@danimal3114u - What a score!!! Those are my favorite halloween tealights, and, for $3.99, awesome.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

My WCW candles are " Out for delivery"! ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Nox Eterna said:


> My WCW candles are " Out for delivery"! ?


How did you place an order for Halloween scented candles? When I went to their website, it said ordering wouldn’t start until the end of the month.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Bobbiejo They had a pre-sale event July 26th-27th. They officially go live this month. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Goose Creek has their Halloween candles along with their Fall ones for sale. Check them out. They have some awesome looking jars/scents. Love Goose Creek candles.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I picked up a pomegranate cider candle from wcw. The second I smelled it I thought black bat. I'm not back home yet to compare the two scents. Its so nice to smell all the scents in person. Though I was afraid I was going to lose my sense of smell from sniffing so many candles.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Theirrrrr Herrrrrre...
I have to say they are all fantastic. The free sample is Autumn Magic


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Nox Eterna said:


> Theirrrrr Herrrrrre...
> I have to say they are all fantastic. The free sample is Autumn Magic
> View attachment 715119



Wow! I love the look of these! I'll need to stock up on candles for sure this year. Candles are always a favorite of mine every Halloween.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Anybody a collector of White Barn Candle Company (out of Albany, Ohio and associated with B&BW)? I picked up this pumpkin scented candle today at Salvation Army. It was new and still had the paper protective cover on the candle surface. I tried looking it up online to determine when this design came out, but had no luck. I’ve already started burning it; it still smells quite strong.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Love my WCW candles that I received today. Also love the sample of Harvest Moon and the little Halloween extras they included in my package. Harvest Moon smells wonderful. I will be ordering that in the near future.


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

PartyLite Halloween should have gone live yesterday, I believe. I stock up on Hocus Pocus scent every year. Love that one!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Witches Brew tea lights are out at TJ Maxx stores. Unfortunately no full size candles spotted yet. I’m hoping for more cauldron witches brew candles this year. They are great to use in your interior decorating.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Bobbiejo - What a great find. I have to find a T.J. Maxx in my area because I love Witches Brew and would love to have the tealights for my Halloween displays.....and for only $3.99 - awesome!! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Bobbiejo - Where did you get that mouse?

From Home Goods, picked up a box of TC's Witches' Brew tea lights and Halloween candles by DW Home (pic below). Home Goods had a fair amount of nice scented fall and Halloween candles from DW Home, I only picked up the three Halloween scents I found unique. Well, the Candy Corn, I picked up because it smelled kind of buttery.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wondering if anyone here ordered from the Goose Creek Halloween line. I've heard some reviews and Witch's Cauldron and Trick or Treat sound interesting.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Demented Diva said:


> Bobbiejo - Where did you get that mouse?
> 
> From Home Goods, picked up a box of TC's Witches' Brew tea lights and Halloween candles by DW Home (pic below). Home Goods had a fair amount of nice scented fall and Halloween candles from DW Home, I only picked up the three Halloween scents I found unique. Well, the Candy Corn, I picked up because it smelled kind of buttery.
> 
> ...


I got the mouse from a little store in Apex, NC called SixPence, but I just did a quick search online and was able to find two websites selling it. I wasn’t familiar with either website. Just the search for mouse tea light brought up some cool looking candle holders. I particularly like some from the UK. They had a whole series of mice in different positions.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I got the mouse from a little store in Apex, NC called SixPence, but I just did a quick search online and was able to find two websites selling it. I wasn’t familiar with either website. Just the search for mouse tea light brought up some cool looking candle holders. I particularly like some from the UK. They had a whole series of mice in different positions.


Thank you!
Well, with a quick search I can see that I'm in trouble.... 
I have visions of little mice tucked in cozy little spaces offering up their magical buttery glow.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - Yes. I have ordered from them in the past and I just received my Halloween candles a couple of days ago. I bought Witch's Cauldron, Pumpkin Patch and Black Cat. Purchased Trick or Treat last year and loved it. I haven't burned the new ones yet, but on cold they smell amazing. Just looked at their website and they are sold out on many of the Halloween candles. If you put in your phone# and/or e-mail, they will let you know when they are back in stock.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Demented Diva - Yes. I have ordered from them in the past and I just received my Halloween candles a couple of days ago. I bought Witch's Cauldron, Pumpkin Patch and Black Cat. Purchased Trick or Treat last year and loved it. I haven't burned the new ones yet, but on cold they smell amazing. Just looked at their website and they are sold out on many of the Halloween candles. If you put in your phone# and/or e-mail, they will let you know when they are back in stock.


Just received a text that they are all back in stock. 

I'm wondering if I should wait... this has been the worst summer and doesn't look like the heat is going to break until the end of August.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - I know what you mean. It has been so hot here in the Midwest. I just want Fall to come and bring it's lovely weather with.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Demented Diva said:


> From Home Goods, picked up a box of TC's Witches' Brew tea lights and Halloween candles by DW Home (pic below). Home Goods had a fair amount of nice scented fall and Halloween candles from DW Home, I only picked up the three Halloween scents I found unique. Well, the Candy Corn, I picked up because it smelled kind of buttery.



I LOVE DW Home candles! They just sent me an email saying their fall scents are out:








Fall Fragrances






www.dwhome.com






My favourite all year is Wild Honey Nectar:








Wild Honey Nectar DW Home Scented Candles - DW3485/DW3495/DW3505


Shimmering wild honey drizzled over an accord of creamy vanilla and cotton blossom




www.dwhome.com





A few years ago they had that scent in some really cool lookin fortune telling looking open jars & I bought a few & got hooked, went back & bought them out of that scent in the fortune telling jars, then went online & bought some in regular jars.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Copied/Pasted from Boney Bunch 2019 for reference - I know I'll be hunting down these posts for 2020 and beyond. 

Soooo... I'm just sitting here on a Tuesday afternoon, stalking the Yankee Candle site for all things Halloween and discovered that they started populating their website with Halloween keywords.

So far I've found:

Boney Bunch
Bedazzled Skull Collection
Bedazzled Skull Exclusive
Spiderweb Collection
Spiderweb Scenterpiece Warmer
Kookie Kitty Jar Candy Holder/Candy Dish ($10 w/ $35 purchase)
Witches' Brew
Trick or Treat
Haunted Hayride 



Nstope said:


> Thank you Demented Diva! I looked and found a Halloween Friends Collection as well!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Found another from YC...

_Scenterpiece® Bundle $40 - Buy NEW Spiderweb Scenterpiece® Warmer, Get 2 Easy MeltCups FREE_

Hoping this is a new Scenterpiece and nothing like the one they did a couple of years ago that went straight to outlet. It's going to have to knock my socks off to pay $40 as I'm not a huge MeltCup fan.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - How did you find the Halloween keywords on Yankee's website? I type in "Halloween" and get nothing.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Demented Diva said:


> Yankee Candle has Haunted Hollow Melt Cups and Fragrance Spheres for purchase online...as I type. They have Witches' Brew in the Melt Cup as well. Yankee put out some fall preview scents out during their Semi Annual Sale - several YouTube reviews to be watched. I have yet to make it to a store.
> 
> Let's not forget about those companies that produce, what can be considered Halloween, darker themed candles all year.
> 
> ...





Demented Diva said:


> Yankee Candle has Haunted Hollow Melt Cups and Fragrance Spheres for purchase online...as I type. They have Witches' Brew in the Melt Cup as well. Yankee put out some fall preview scents out during their Semi Annual Sale - several YouTube reviews to be watched. I have yet to make it to a store.
> 
> Let's not forget about those companies that produce, what can be considered Halloween, darker themed candles all year.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how the Bath & Body Works Halloween candles smell?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Found another from YC...
> 
> _Scenterpiece® Bundle $40 - Buy NEW Spiderweb Scenterpiece® Warmer, Get 2 Easy MeltCups FREE_
> 
> Hoping this is a new Scenterpiece and nothing like the one they did a couple of years ago that went straight to outlet. It's going to have to knock my socks off to pay $40 as I'm not a huge MeltCup fan.


 I super hope thats a new amazing scenterpiece. I've been waiting for like 2 years. I wanted to buy a warmer but I want it to be Halloween. I really wanted a jack o'lantern one but ill take anything spooky.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

murtisha said:


> Does anyone know how the Bath & Body Works Halloween candles smell?


Vampire blood smells like fruit punch. I don't remember specifics about the other scents. But to me none of them are Halloweenie.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Demented Diva - How did you find the Halloween keywords on Yankee's website? I type in "Halloween" and get nothing.


I typed in every Halloween buzzword I could think of until the dropdown box appeared. On my laptop, the dropdown box was blank, however, I could click within the blank box and it took me to a landing page. I couldn't find the Halloween Friends Collection on the laptop but found it on my desktop.

I think it's all "behind the scenes" now, not pulling any of it up this morning.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Ditsterz I think most of their Halloween collection is repackaged. I have yet to find a Halloween candle from B&BW that I like.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

murtisha said:


> Does anyone know how the Bath & Body Works Halloween candles smell?


Almost all of their Halloween candles smell like fruit or sweet bakery products. In my opinion they don’t smell like fall or Halloween. It’s like they are just going for a Halloween label or something. I’m not a fan but that’s just my take on it.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Almost all of their Halloween candles smell like fruit or sweet bakery products. In my opinion they don’t smell like fall or Halloween. It’s like they are just going for a Halloween label or something. I’m not a fan but that’s just my take on it.


Agreed, not a fan of B&BW as a whole. I'm not crazy about their labels either, too cartoonish for me.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there another place to buy Halloween candles other than Yankee Candle and Bath and Bodyworks? 

I don't mind ordering candles offline.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Is there another place to buy Halloween candles other than Yankee Candle and Bath and Bodyworks?
> 
> I don't mind ordering candles offline.


Throughout the thread, other companies have been mentioned, off the top of my head here are a few:

Witch City Wicks
Burke & Hare Co
Washington Wicks
SickWix
Dark Candles
Werther & Gray
Village Candles
Kringle Candle Company
DW Home
Goose Creek
Colonial Candle
Frostbeard Studio
Get Fictional
Old Soul Artisan
WickedlyLit


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Village Candle


*GHOST CEMETERY*
*FRANKINCENSE - CLOVE - SANDALWOOD - FOREST GREEN*










*HAUNTED MANSION*
*DARK BERRIES - EARTHY ACCORD - PATCHOULI - CASHMERE MUSK*










*PUMPKIN SCARECROW*
*SPICED PUMPKIN - AMBER - WORN WOOL*


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> Village Candle
> 
> 
> *GHOST CEMETERY*
> ...


I love Village Candle company. If anyone is unfamiliar with Village Candle and are wondering, I think they have a much better scent throw than Yankee Candle, especially in recent years since Yankee Candle changed ownership. They are also cleaner burning. While they are not soy they have two wicks as opposed to one. This does not make them burn quicker, it just gives a more even pool of wax. The burn time on their large jar is approximately 170 hours compared to approximately 110 hours for the large Yankee Candle jar. An added bonus is that they are made here in the U.S.

Thank you for sharing the link, I had not realized they had their Halloween candles available yet.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@X-Pired - Thank you for the information on Village Candle, the Halloween collection will be my first purchase. Hoping they don't sell out before I place my order, trying to wait out this heatwave. Their economy shipping takes 5-10 business days and Priority Mail will cost me $47.

I'm intrigued by the scent notes for Ghost Cemetery and Haunted Mansion. I tend to pass over candles that seem to be run-of-the-mill scents, however, I think I might just need to pick up the Pumpkin Scarecrow candle for the label alone.

Did anyone receive their order from Kringle? I heard a few orders went out and arrived melted.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

IMPROMPTU REVIEWS:

Having read this thread, and liking YC a lot but wanting more options other than them and my beloved Dark Candles, I tried two new-to-me companies "blind," and here's how that went.

1. Kringle Candles "Autumn Harvest": Got this, opened it, it smelled nice but didn't seem to be super-fragrant. "Well, we'll see how it does" I thought. Lit the two wicks [I love this, candle burns more evenly and just... better] and much to my surprise:

THROW
THROW
THROW
MORE THROW....

… You get the idea. The whole house, which admittedly is not huuuuuge, smelled like Autumn Harvest. WIN!! Autumn Harvest is a great scent and the candle itself burns very well; you don't have to keep an eye on it like you do YC stuff, moving the wick this way and that to try to even the burn-pool. ** * * * ** FIVE STARS!

2. Witch City Wicks "Werewolf Moon" perfume oil: Okay, * * * * * five stars. This was my first trial with them and I was really pleased with this fragrance.

On many recommendations from this thread, I next tried Holy Ground perfume oil AND room spray. I trust you guys that much... ** * * * ** FIVE STARS

This absolutely NAILS that beloved "clean, fresh earth" smell, much like our beloved Witch's Brew, BUT BETTER. Wearing this on my person atm and the she-cave is redolent of Holy Ground. I call that a WIN

Will be checking out WCW candles next.

Check out both of these places ASAP.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Is there another place to buy Halloween candles other than Yankee Candle and Bath and Bodyworks?
> 
> I don't mind ordering candles offline.


As others have said, B&BW candles, etc which LOOK Halloween-themed actually smell like generic fruit and flowers; nothing special about 'em. They do smell ok, just not autumnal.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> @X-Pired - Thank you for the information on Village Candle, the Halloween collection will be my first purchase. Hoping they don't sell out before I place my order, trying to wait out this heatwave. Their economy shipping takes 5-10 business days and Priority Mail will cost me $47.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the scent notes for Ghost Cemetery and Haunted Mansion. I tend to pass over candles that seem to be run-of-the-mill scents, however, I think I might just need to pick up the Pumpkin Scarecrow candle for the label alone.
> 
> Did anyone receive their order from Kringle? I heard a few orders went out and arrived melted.


Village Candle has the following on their website regarding shipping this time of year:

High Heat Index

During summer months, our processing time for areas with high temperatures is extended. From June to October, we monitor the heat and ship according to zones to minimize melting wax during transit. Please see the chart below for shipment days for your zone:


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - I received one of my two orders from Kringle last week. It was the Country Candle versions of Witches Cauldron and Black Cat. They were not melted when the arrived. I am waiting for my second order of the soy candles: Witches Cauldron and Haunted House. I sure hope they do not arrive melted.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Saw a candle review on YouTube of the new Halloween Village Candles. I have never tried their candles before, but after watching the video, I really want to try a couple of them. Love the labels too.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@Serpentia - Thank you for your review, it is greatly appreciated! 
I can't wait to receive my Kringle order. 
Ah, Yes! Holy Ground!!!! Hands down my favorite from WCW. Seance is nice too - it has that Holy Ground scent with a little something else to smooth it out, maybe a little powder that gives it an antique parlor smell. 
I wonder if WCW's Werewolf Moon perfume oil is the same scent as their Wolf Moon candle? I enjoy the candle, a hint of powder. 

I've picked up a few powdery scented candles along the way, mostly blind buys with exception of the Wood Wicks. If I was told any of these candles smelled like powder, florals, or perfumes, I wouldn't have purchased them. Those types of scent notes are not my kind of candles. I think the smokiness of the incense is what draws me in.
Washington Wicks' Wolf Creek Inn is a small candle that packs quite a throw. On cold I loathed it and after burning it, it now has its place in my everyday Halloween stash. Washington Wicks' Wolf Creek Inn completely enchants by the imagery it evokes. It smells like an old dusty and slightly musty antique vanity that once held hair pins, powder puffs, sweet soft perfumes, and vintage hand tatted lace and embroidered handkerchiefs. It reminds me of my Grandmother who wore Poison perfume and smoked sweet-smelling More cigarettes. It's a nice sweet scent with a hint of smokiness, not a harsh tobacco nicotine smell.
Wood Wick's Amber & Incense is a little reminiscent of Washington Wick's Wolf Creek Inn. 

@X-Pired - Thank you for the shipping information. Looks like I'll be placing that order today.

@ScareyCarrie - Glad to hear you Kringle candles arrived intact. I'm eagerly anticipating my order arrival! I lost my mind in the Halloween frenzy and ordered 12 candles from Kringle. 
What are your thoughts on Black Cat? I think I ordered that in Kringle.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

COUPON CODES!!! 

I meant to add this information to the original Village Candle post but it completely slipped my mind. Use the Code HBDAY19 for 15% off.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Another candle company...

Lunar Light Candle Co.

Per a recent post by The Candle Enthusiast on Instagram


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - I have not yet burned the Black Cat candle from Kringle. On cold, it smells like marshmallows. I am sure it has other scent notes in it which I hope will come through when I burn it. Anxiously awaiting my Haunted House candle from Kringle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried Crossroads Candles? I continue to get e-mails from them, but have never bought from them.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> Another candle company...
> 
> Lunar Light Candle Co.
> 
> Per a recent post by The Candle Enthusiast on Instagram


These candles look very enticing. They are right up my alley. However, I was reading this company's FAQ and they will not replace candles if they melt in transit. With the heat right now I am afraid to risk it. I have placed a couple of orders for candles in the last few weeks from candle companies. One order arrived in perfect condition. The other order arrived completely melted and unusable. With Lunar Light candles being soy there is an even larger possibility of that happening.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Demented Diva - I have not yet burned the Black Cat candle from Kringle. On cold, it smells like marshmallows. I am sure it has other scent notes in it which I hope will come through when I burn it. Anxiously awaiting my Haunted House candle from Kringle.


I didn't think marshmallow was in the description for Black Cat. I haven't received my order yet. Do you recall what the scent description was on it? What do you think of Witch's Cauldron?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Demented Diva said:


> @Serpentia - Thank you for your review, it is greatly appreciated!
> I can't wait to receive my Kringle order.
> Ah, Yes! Holy Ground!!!! Hands down my favorite from WCW. Seance is nice too - it has that Holy Ground scent with a little something else to smooth it out, maybe a little powder that gives it an antique parlor smell.
> I wonder if WCW's Werewolf Moon perfume oil is the same scent as their Wolf Moon candle? I enjoy the candle, a hint of powder.


My bad, the perfume oil is actually Wolf Moon, not Werewolf moon. 

I want the Wolf Moon room spray next. ;p


----------



## lorizav (Aug 7, 2019)

Candles - The Autumn Collection


Available until November 15!



sihayaandcompany.com





These look really nice, especially secret society. I think I may give them a try. I love Autumn scents.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

lorizav said:


> Candles - The Autumn Collection
> 
> 
> Available until November 15!
> ...


I’m a big fan of Sihaya candles. I purchase their Halloween box every year. Very atmospheric scents.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ScarreyCarrie- did you get a shipping notice of the Kringle candles you received before they arrived at your doorstep? Im worried about the heat melting them. Its been over 100 degrees every day. I really hope they email when its shipping.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Ditsterz - Yes, they sent me an e-mail stating the my order had shipped. Once I knew it was, I checked the tracking to try to figure out when the package might arrive. I am still waiting to hear about my second order. I was wondering if the second order, which are the soy candles, are on hold because of the weather. Not sure.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Burke & Hare had a presale for their Halloween collection on the 16th, missed it. Hoping they will announce their restock via email like they did last year.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like Yankee Candle's Black Magic is back - heard several people found 2019 pours in outlets, wonder if YC will offer it online or in the store? Would love to snag a large jar for my collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have heard so much about Yankee's Black Magic, in fact, there is a recent review on the YouTube channel, "Hauling Wax" where he goes into great detail about the scent. I really want a jar now.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> Looks like Yankee Candle's Black Magic is back - heard several people found 2019 pours in outlets, wonder if YC will offer it online or in the store? Would love to snag a large jar for my collection.


That's awesome! I wonder why they would do a 2019 pour and not sell it online as opposed to just outlets? Interesting! Anyway, I hope they do make it available this year, especially online as I live nowhere close to an outlet. It isn't in their Halloween flyer though, again, interesting! Why do they do these things to us?!


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi, all. I am anxiously awaiting my Kringle order and am wondering whether anyone has been able to smell the following: Black Cat (does it smell like marshmallows on burn?), Haunted House, Graveyard Night? I also ordered Poison Apple (I assume it's just an apple scent) and have an older Witches Cauldron which I'm hoping will match the new one they released this year. Any scent info is appreciated!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I haven't received my order yet but the scent notes for Black Cat on the Kringle site was wood, citrus, and musk. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks, @Demented Diva - I feel like the scent notes were all over the place for some of the candles! I always trust people's takes over what companies say they smell like.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

...


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@TwoHounds It was the Goose Creek Candles' black cat that mentions marshmallows
Black cat


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

@Nox Eterna, Scarey Carrie's description in a prior post said that the Kringle Black Cat smells like marshmallows - I was surprised by that given the scent notes on Kringle's website.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@TwoHounds - Sorry. I was referring to Goose Creek's Black Cat scent. I can give you a better description of Kringle's Black Cat once I burn it.


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

@ScareyCarrie, no worries! Thanks for clarifying - maybe I didn't go far back enough in the thread to realize you were talking about Goose Creek.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

As far as I can tell, Yankee Candle has all of the new candles and new collections available online now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - Just looked at their website. No Halloween candles yet.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Demented Diva - Just looked at their website. No Halloween candles yet.


I placed an order for Haunted Hayride and Haunted Trio about 30 minutes ago.
I just looked and you're right, they're not there!!! UGH! I wonder if they'll cancel my order? 
All I can say is all of that purple deliciousness on one page for Haunted Hayride was amazing and I'm not a purple kinda person.

My order was canceled.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like they jumped the gun a little bit. Right now when you search on YC's website, some Halloween stuff pops up in the search bar - but the pages are missing if you actually try to click the product links.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - That's crazy!!! I am really anxious to smell both of the candles you ordered (then they cancelled  ) tomorrow at the event. I do love the color purple though.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

To add insult to injury, they sent me an email stating:

Your cart status...


Order Incomplete​We've Reserved Your Cart for the Next 48 Hours​


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my Village Candle order yesterday. There was an oline review stating that "Ghost Cemeteray" smelled like black licorice but that is not in the scent description on the Village Candle website so I was apprehensive as to what it would smell like. When burning, it smells like a high-end old tobacco shop. It is wonderful and I am very pleased with it. The throw is amazing too.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

So who is going to the Yankee Candle Halloween premiere event tomorrow?  ??


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Nox Eterna- I plan on going. I don't even know if I want any on the Halloween candles but ill smell them and see if I like them or not. I feel like haunted hayride might be interesting to me. But I don't think I will be into trick or treat. At least thats what im getting from the catalogue scratch & sniff.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> So who is going to the Yankee Candle Halloween premiere event tomorrow?  ??


I'm going, it's a tradition. I make a day of it and hit every store in 2 towns that have Halloween on their shelves.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

X-Pired - Thank you for the scent description on Village Candle's Ghost Cemetery. I was apprehensive about ordering it because I am not a black licorice fan. Now, because of your description, I will order it. I love the smell of tobacco in a candle. Thanks again.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> X-Pired - Thank you for the scent description on Village Candle's Ghost Cemetery. I was apprehensive about ordering it because I am not a black licorice fan. Now, because of your description, I will order it. I love the smell of tobacco in a candle. Thanks again.


It isn't a strong tobacco scent either, it's difficult to describe. It's like walking into an old-time cigar shop where all of those aromas mix. Very unique. It smells a bit different when cold, that scent doesn't come through. But neither does black licorice. I think you will like it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone find witches brew on Yankee Candle’s website? I see haunted hayride and trick or treat, but no witches brew. Tell me I merely misspelled it and they didn’t not make it this year!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Can anyone find witches brew on Yankee Candle’s website? I see haunted hayride and trick or treat, but no witches brew. Tell me I merely misspelled it and they didn’t not make it this year!


I had the same issue. Hopefully, there is just a tech issue on their end because supposedly it is listed in their catalog. There is a discussion going on on the Boney Bunch thread discussing exactly this. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I went to the Yankee preview party this morning and bought a Witches Brew for $15. They had the large jars, but, sadly, no WB tealights.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I went to the Yankee preview party this morning and bought a Witches Brew for $15. They had the large jars, but, sadly, no WB tealights.


By chance did you ask why it's not available online?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - I did not ask. I wasn't aware that it wasn't available online. Sorry.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

They are not carrying the witches brew tealights. Thats what I was told in the yc store. Only halloween tealights are haunted hayride & trick or treat.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Ditsterz - I wonder why they don't carry the WB tealights. Luckily, I picked up about 6 boxes of the patchouli tealights during the semi-annual sale for $2.50 each. Burned them last night. They smell just like witches brew.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Famous Pumpkin - I did not ask. I wasn't aware that it wasn't available online. Sorry.


No sorry necessary! Thank you! ? We got some Halloween emojis!!!!!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not too sure about Trick or Treat so I only bought one melt cup and am giving it a try now. I thought Haunted Hayride was interesting, and I may get a melt cup of that later. I wish they had kept the old Trick or Treat scent, and I really like Sweet Seduction from the past couple of years.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I wasn't too enthused with Haunted Hayride or Trick or Treat. Bought a jar of Witches Brew as that is my "must have" Halloween candle. But, truthfully, that doesn't smell like it used to, on cold anyway. Hopefully it will when I burn it. If you are looking for a Candy Corn scented candle, try Goose Creek's. It is an authentic candy corn scent. They will be restocking their Halloween candles within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought large jars of witches brew & haunted hayride. I smelled trick or treat a lot and I dont think I wanna smell that. Got tealights & free meltcups & a free votive in haunted hayride. I bought the spiderweb scenterpiece warmer.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Just go home.
Bought 2 large jars each of the Halloween candles.
Did not buy the Haunted Trio candle - it was too small for $26.00.
Picked up the tealights in HH and TOT. 
Ordered the double tealight black skull - really liked this in person. 
My free votive pick was HH and my free small tumbler was Oak & Amber Incense.
Bought the Halloween Friends Illuma-Lid for a friend.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

This just me thinking... 
YC did away with Witches' Brew tealights, kept us in the dark about bringing back Witches' Brew at all this year, they brought it back using the same label from 2018, and it's not being offered online... Makes me it may be discontinued in the future.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> This just me thinking...
> YC did away with Witches' Brew tealights, kept us in the dark about bringing back Witches' Brew at all this year, they brought it back using the same label from 2018, and it's not being offered online... Makes me it may be discontinued in the future.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't see them discontinuing witches brew. I think its been their Halloween candle for too long. I wanted to get the haunted trio candle. But 26.00 for such a tiny candle - I just can't. If it had been 15.00 like the large jars I would have gotten it. I like the perfect pillars but I didn't get any. Idk if they were 15.00 or if they regular price.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree about the trio candles.....way too small for $26.50.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

It would be wise for Yankee Candle to listen to their customers, especially those that have been loyal ones. Many of us were hoping that they would bring back Haunted Hollow, they did not. We were on "pins and needles" wondering if they were going to bring back Witches Brew.......they did........sort of. We were unable to order WB online, and they only have it in a large jar.....no tealights, votives, car jars, etc. What is wrong with Yankee? If witches brew is supposed to be their most popular Halloween candle why don't they make it available in every form and give customers the ability to order on line? Not everyone has a Yankee store near them. 

Many of us are turning to other stores for our Halloween candles, and there are many out there. Just wish Yankee would value their customers.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> It would be wise for Yankee Candle to listen to their customers, especially those that have been loyal ones. Many of us were hoping that they would bring back Haunted Hollow, they did not. We were on "pins and needles" wondering if they were going to bring back Witches Brew.......they did........sort of. We were unable to order WB online, and they only have it in a large jar.....no tealights, votives, car jars, etc. What is wrong with Yankee? If witches brew is supposed to be their most popular Halloween candle why don't they make it available in every form and give customers the ability to order on line? Not everyone has a Yankee store near them.
> 
> Many of us are turning to other stores for our Halloween candles, and there are many out there. Just wish Yankee would value their customers.


Yes exactly! I was counting on witches’ brew being more available. ? I’m about to place my first candle order with Bath & Body Works. Some of their autumn scents sound scrumptious.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just looked on Ebay and saw that people are selling Witches Brew and the 2 new candles, Haunted Hayride and Trick or Treat for anywhere between $46.95 to $49.99 plus shipping. We all know they bought them in store yesterday for $15. I really hate when sellers try to rip people off.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

There’s a couple of witches’ brew candles on Amazon for outrageous prices too.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Ugh. Now I am going to be hoarding my Witches Brew and Purr-chouli stash to only one per year. I think I have at least 10 (seems I have already been hoarding _LOL_). So I guess I am good for the next decade. I keep them sealed and in plastic storage boxes, so hopefully, they will keep their sent. I guess I should start checking pour dates (forget how to do that) and use oldest 1st.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Ugh. Now I am going to be hoarding my Witches Brew and Purr-chouli stash to only one per year. I think I have at least 10 (seems I have already been hoarding _LOL_). So I guess I am good for the next decade. I keep them sealed and in plastic storage boxes, so hopefully, they will keep their sent. I guess I should start checking pour dates (forget how to do that) and use oldest 1st.


Just did a count: 2 large, 8 medium, 2 small, 15 melt cups and some tealights. I think I have a Pinterest pin that shows how to take the last bit of a candle to make a melt cup. Pretty sure I will be doing that this year. This just KILLS me.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin - I would hold on to those candles. Unless Yankee listens to their customers.....you have a box of gold there.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Famous Pumpkin - I would hold on to those candles. Unless Yankee listens to their customers.....you have a box of gold there.


I know. I could probably retire on what's in there but I would rather burn one a year and enjoy it. ?


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I missed out on Goose Creek and Kringle, I'm real excited about my Lunar Light Co order coming and Witch City Wicks. Boggles the mind what Yankee is doing with these Halloween candles.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I want those layer candles, but not those prices. This is the first year in 20 that I have bought my Halloween candles from other places. I received my Witch City ones and haven’t received my Kringle ones, but I am sure I will live them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Tinaspaintedlady - Goose Creek said that they will be restocking their Halloween collection in about 2 weeks or so. When they come back in stock I'll let you know. I'm going to order more too.


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

Just FYI, I was in my local Yankee Candle today and purchased their last two Witches Brew. When I asked whether they were getting more in the associate checked the warehouse registry and there weren't any there. It seems like they're selling off last year's unsold candles. Maybe Yankee is trying to drive up demand by limiting supply? I honestly don't understand their management in recent years.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

My witches brew I bought yesterday from yc is 2019 pour date. I'm glad they used the same label as last year. Its beautiful. I didn't buy anything from yc last year when haunted hollow didn't return. The candle youtubers kept warning it would not return but I contacted yankee about haunted hollow and they basically lied to me. If I had listened to candle youtubers I would have bought it up from ebay etc. I don't have much hope when it comes to haunted hollow ever returning. I think yc is showcasing the 2 new Halloween scents and not witches brew bc last year plenty of people were complaining they had 2 halloween scents and nothing was new. Its stupid not to offer all the Halloween scents in all forms. No halloween scentplug refills this year either.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Ditsterz said:


> My witches brew I bought yesterday from yc is 2019 pour date. I'm glad they used the same label as last year. Its beautiful. I didn't buy anything from yc last year when haunted hollow didn't return. The candle youtubers kept warning it would not return but I contacted yankee about haunted hollow and they basically lied to me. If I had listened to candle youtubers I would have bought it up from ebay etc. I don't have much hope when it comes to haunted hollow ever returning. I think yc is showcasing the 2 new Halloween scents and not witches brew bc last year plenty of people were complaining they had 2 halloween scents and nothing was new. Its stupid not to offer all the Halloween scents in all forms. No halloween scentplug refills this year either.


There's a shop in the UK with loads of Haunted Hollow's in the sky wax pillar form.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spookie pookie - I just looked - are you talking about Temptation Gifts? They do have the Haunted Hollow. Thanks for the information.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought 2 of those trio candles at YC yesterday, mostly because I wanted Haunted Hayride in a tumbler instead of a jar, but I did not check the price first! My bad. I burned my free Haunted Hayride votive last night and loved it though. Also bought 2 boxes of it in tealights. For my pumpkin candles I got them at Homegoods, much better prices than at Yankee.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Spookie pookie - I just looked - are you talking about Temptation Gifts? They do have the Haunted Hollow. Thanks for the information.


Yeah I ordered some the other day. They should be arriving this week but I'm in Ireland.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spookie pookie - I'm a little farther away.......Illinois.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Spookie pookie - I'm a little farther away.......Illinois.


Yeah just a teeny bit


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Spookie pookie Is the shop Temptation Gifts?
I ordered 2 Haunted Hallows there last night.
Yeahhhhhhh and I'm in Northern California ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna - Can I ask how much they charged for shipping to the states? I'm in Illinois.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Well....it came out to $20.54 for two candles, but they way I look at it , the total for two is still a lot less than one would cost on EvilBay....if there were any to be found. ? 
I'll worry about it next month when I get my credit card bill ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

EvilBay....That's a riot.  Thanks for the information. FYI - There are none to be found on EvilBay.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Tinaspaintedlady - Goose Creek said that they will be restocking their Halloween collection in about 2 weeks or so. When they come back in stock I'll let you know. I'm going to order more too.


Thank you ????


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I ordered 4 from Temptation gifts. Shipping for 4 candles is about $34.00 for FedEx 3 Day. I'm in the southeast.

Picked up a Haunted Hollow a couple of weeks ago for $15.00 on eBay. It's the first I've seen in months.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Demented Diva said:


> I ordered 4 from Temptation gifts. Shipping for 4 candles is about $34.00 for FedEx 3 Day.
> 
> Picked up a Haunted Hollow a couple of weeks ago for $15.00.


Thank you for that info. I was on the fence but may have to order a couple or six.


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

@Ditsterz, I'm glad that the Witches Brew you got are a 2019 pour! I'll have to check mine. I'm also bummed they've never brought back Haunted Hollow.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I am working through my Witches Brew denial by purchasing 2 pillars and 4 melt cups on Mercari. I also read that keeping the wick trimmed to 1/4 inch will make the candle burn more evenly and that keeping one of the illuma-lids on will keep it from the glass turning black (or the reverse maybe). So I purchased all the above plus a large Black Magic candle all to the tune of over $100. ?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

They wanna discontinue Witch's Brew? Do it. Go on and play that funky music, white boys at YC. I will just go over to WCW and buy more Holy Ground.

So far I am not over the moon with YC's Halloween offerings for the year, - decidedly NOT over the moon - if they want to drive a stake through the last little bit of my interest, I dare 'em to do it. Its NOT like we don't have alternatives.....


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok I bought Haunted Hayride, I haven't burned it yet ...it smells "nice" not really reminiscent of a hayride. I was looking for something with an actual hay element. Soooooo....... in search of that elusive memory trigger I ordered
Harvest Hayride from Goose Creek...actually mentions hay in the description. Also on sale.
Harvest Hayride


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Harvest Hayride sounds interesting, let us know how it goes with that one. So I checked my WB pour date that I bought from my local store and its 18.......anyway just a reminder to all that WCW is two days away!! This time around I need to get Poison Apple, Witch's Broom and Trick or Treat.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Also, Goose Creek has their 3 wick candles (which includes Harvest Hayride) for $8.99 today. Can't beat that.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Yikes!
I had Haunted Hayride under my candle warmer for about 20 mins, unfortunately the two "reviews" I got from the fam were "OMG what is that stench????" I'm glad I only paid $15 for it. ? 
Replaced it with Yankee's Harvest...no complaints


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Nox Eterna - YIKES!!! That bad huh? So glad I did not buy it. On cold, I just didn't find it appealing.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

? I wouldn't go so far as to call it a stench, it did have a kind of dried....something? smell.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm waiting to hear how the YouTubers describe HH.

Just got word my Kringle order will arrive on Thursday!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

In regards to purchasing haunted hollow from the uk when you live in the u.s. Didnt y'all get charged a questionable amount in U.S.dollars since the shop is charging you in great britain currency so it will be converted to us currency plus a transaction fee?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Was at Home Goods today, which usually has the best local Halloween stuff. Its usually brimming with YC fall/Halloween jars.... nope. Not one Witches Brew, none of that. its early days and will go back in a few weeks... but wow. What is up with YC....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Exactly!!!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

So Witches Brew is now available online on Yankees website.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> In regards to purchasing haunted hollow from the uk when you live in the u.s. Didnt y'all get charged a questionable amount in U.S.dollars since the shop is charging you in great britain currency so it will be converted to us currency plus a transaction fee?


In the upper right corner of the website, there is a drop down menu where you can choose your currency/country so you will see the amount in US dollars. I didn't get hit with any other fees ?
Also they just emailed..."Your recent order has now been packed and will be despatched shortly using your selected delivery method"


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> So Witches Brew is now available online on Yankees website.


Thanks for the heads up! Grabbed a couple.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> So Witches Brew is now available online on Yankees website.


I'm glad to see it online. I couldn't imagine YC not making it available to customers that don't have access to a local store.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought one in store, one on Ebay, and one today on Yankee's website. Those 3 will be enough for this Halloween and next. Hopefully Yankee will do better next year with making Witches Brew available on-line the same day as the Boney Bunch/Halloween collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just received an e-mail saying that my Kringle candle order has shipped. I ordered the Witch's Cauldron and Haunted House (soy blend for both). Anxious to smell Haunted House.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Nox Eterna said:


> In the upper right corner of the website, there is a drop down menu where you can choose your currency/country so you will see the amount in US dollars. I didn't get hit with any other fees ?
> Also they just emailed..."Your recent order has now been packed and will be despatched shortly using your selected delivery method"


Mine just came today.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Spookie pookie - Did you receive your order of Haunted Hollow from the UK? If so, how did it arrive? Thinking of ordering from them.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> So Witches Brew is now available online on Yankees website.


Thanks! I wish someone lived near me to split the buy two/get two large jar deal (I am in L.A. in case anyone is). I don't need 4 more large jars to store for years on end, but two would be OK. LOL. Too bad they didn't have the melt cups. the order I placed through Mercari for 4 cups was canceled AFTER they thanked me for my order. Strange.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I was just thinking the same thing. When I ordered my jar of WB this morning, they did not have the buy 2 get 2 offer. I see it now this evening. Thought about ordering 2 more and 2 of a different scent. I may or may not. Wish they would have had that offer this morning.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - How has your experience with ordering from Mercari been? Saw a couple of things on their website that I almost ordered. What stopped me was looking at the reviews....they are really bad. Have you had any problems with them?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. When I ordered my jar of WB this morning, they did not have the buy 2 get 2 offer. I see it now this evening. Thought about ordering 2 more and 2 of a different scent. I may or may not. Wish they would have had that offer this morning.


Something weird is going on over there. I didn't notice it last night either. That's just not "normal" for a large company to be putting stuff up late that's in their catalog without some reference to it or having a pop-up saying "will be back in stock on...". Then to follow that up with inconsistent promotional offerings to boot just sends up red flags to me.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Famous Pumpkin - How has your experience with ordering from Mercari been? Saw a couple of things on their website that I almost ordered. What stopped me was looking at the reviews....they are really bad. Have you had any problems with them?


I have only ever ordered from them once before and it was just last week and had no issues. My experience I just had was definitely not great. So I guess I am 50/50.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - Yeah, I am not please with Yankee this Halloween. It appears that they really wanted to push their new Halloween scents on everyone.....leaving those of us that love Witches Brew unable to order on-line. So the promotion that was BOGO or 2 or 3 ended a couple of days ago. Now, miraculously, Witches Brew is back without the option of buying 1, 2, or 3 and getting the same number free. Also, did you notice that WB only comes in a large jar? No votives, tealights, melt cups, car jars, vent sticks, etc. Why wouldn't Yankee, one of the biggest candle companies in the world, not offer their number one selling Halloween candle in ALL forms? I really think they dropped the ball this year.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Famous Pumpkin - Yeah, I am not please with Yankee this Halloween. It appears that they really wanted to push their new Halloween scents on everyone.....leaving those of us that love Witches Brew unable to order on-line. So the promotion that was BOGO or 2 or 3 ended a couple of days ago. Now, miraculously, Witches Brew is back without the option of buying 1, 2, or 3 and getting the same number free. Also, did you notice that WB only comes in a large jar? No votives, tealights, melt cups, car jars, vent sticks, etc. Why wouldn't Yankee, one of the biggest candle companies in the world, not offer their number one selling Halloween candle in ALL forms? I really think they dropped the ball this year.


Hopefully, they will get their act together between this year and next year and will have a full offering. I understand wanting to add new scents to keep their offerings fresh, but keep the classics, too!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

FYI Yankee is having buy 2 get 2 on large jars today


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Spookie pookie - Did you receive your order of Haunted Hollow from the UK? If so, how did it arrive? Thinking of ordering from them.


Yeah got them yesterday. It took ages to unwrap them, they were layered in bubblewrap. I'll definitely be ordering off them again.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Agreed on YC this year. Their Halloween launch has been kind of a mess, and I think overall the accessories this year are pretty blah. We heard good things about the oak & amber incense candle, so we gave that one a try too. Haven't received it yet to test it, but it's sold out on their site, so I guess it was pretty popular. A friend told us it's a nice woodsy fall scent, so we'll see.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

I was really looking forward to Haunted Hayride and Trick or Treat then I watched review video's
I still held out hope for Trick or Treat and completely gave up on Haunted Hayride. They arrived yesterday and after a full day of smelling them cold and an initial dislike of Haunted Hayride I now much prefer it. 
I just think they should have called it something else.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Witch City Wicks official Halloween launch tonight 8PM EST??
ETA Since I got the candles I wanted during the presale I picked up room sprays in Witches Broom and Sleepy Hollow ?
ETA 2 Lunar Light Co. Just restocked Halloween Night..so I am now officially done ordering Fall/Halloween candles........ ???


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm excited for WCW, basically sold out, they have restock dates up on their facebook page. My Lunar Light Co order should be arriving any day now !! I don't know if I am Officially done ordering Fall / Halloween candles....I do love them so !!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> I'm excited for WCW, basically sold out, they have restock dates up on their facebook page. My Lunar Light Co order should be arriving any day now !! I don't know if I am Officially done ordering Fall / Halloween candles....I do love them so !!


I placed an order last night for some WCW stuff, i.e., perfume oils of seance and all hallows eve, a candle jar of Holy Ground and Seance and all hallows eve wax melts. I pre-ordered a few of their Halloween candles recently so I think i'm good on candles.......... I do love candle though. My daughter thinks I need to attend "Candles Anonymous"


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Candles Anonymous, I certainly need that! I did not realize how many candles I have until I did inventory to see if I really needed to order another Witches Brew. I have well over a hundred candles, most of them large jars and the majority of the Halloween/Autumn. And I haven’t received my orders yet from a couple of candle companies. I seriously need help! ?????

I think it would take a few years to burn through my candle stash. Is this even normal? I’m thinking probably not. Part of it may be due to forgetfulness as I really did not remember what I had purchased and not used yet. At least that’s my excuse. ?. On a positive note, I discovered five jars of Haunted Hollow! Score! 

I’ve decided I need to store my candle stash in one location so it’s more obvious what I have. 

Anyone else with this same issue?


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Candles Anonymous, I certainly need that! I did not realize how many candles I have until I did inventory to see if I really needed to order another Witches Brew. I have well over a hundred candles, most of them large jars and the majority of the Halloween/Autumn. And I haven’t received my orders yet from a couple of candle companies. I seriously need help! ?????
> 
> I think it would take a few years to burn through my candle stash. Is this even normal? I’m thinking probably not. Part of it may be due to forgetfulness as I really did not remember what I had purchased and not used yet. At least that’s my excuse. ?. On a positive note, I discovered five jars of Haunted Hollow! Score!
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I've candles hidden in wardrobes in all the rooms.
Trust me tho, you definitely need the extra Witches brew?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

The only candle problem I have is that I need more candles! 

One of my Kringle orders arrived today, I'm expecting the other tomorrow.
All of Witch's Cauldron large jars arrived a little leaky, I think it was mostly oils and dye as the wax was intact. The Kringle jars are massive and amazing!!! I'm kicking myself for not buying 2 of each! I'll do better next year, I promise! Let the Kringe Halloween candle campaign of 2020 begin!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Candles Anonymous, I certainly need that! I did not realize how many candles I have until I did inventory to see if I really needed to order another Witches Brew. I have well over a hundred candles, most of them large jars and the majority of the Halloween/Autumn. And I haven’t received my orders yet from a couple of candle companies. I seriously need help! ?????
> 
> I think it would take a few years to burn through my candle stash. Is this even normal? I’m thinking probably not. Part of it may be due to forgetfulness as I really did not remember what I had purchased and not used yet. At least that’s my excuse. ?. On a positive note, I discovered five jars of Haunted Hollow! Score!
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 100+ candles. I have about 1/4 of that.....and I thought I had a lot. I can understand how one can order candles not remembering that they already them. I have done that myself. There is nothing wrong with loving candles. I do too. There are worse addictions out there. Score on the Haunted Hollow. Wish I had a jar to covet.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> The only candle problem I have is that I need more candles!
> 
> One of my Kringle orders arrived today, I'm expecting the other tomorrow.
> All of Witch's Cauldron large jars arrived a little leaky, I think it was mostly oils and dye as the wax was intact. The Kringle jars are massive and amazing!!! I'm kicking myself for not buying 2 of each! I'll do better next year, I promise! Let the Kringe Halloween candle campaign of 2020 begin!


Mine arrived leaky as well but no melted wax. I think it was just the oils as well. What do you think of the Witches Cauldron scent? I like that it has good throw. And yes, I couldn’t resist lighting it!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

For those of you who have Haunted Mansion from Village Candle, how pronounced are the berry notes in it. I’m having a difficult time connecting berries to Halloween or autumn. Are there other notes in the candle that remind you of a haunted house, fall or Halloween?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Mine arrived leaky as well but no melted wax. I think it was just the oils as well. What do you think of the Witches Cauldron scent? I like that it has good throw. And yes, I couldn’t resist lighting it!


I absolutely appreciate Witches Cauldron - it is unique, uncliched, and intriguing. 
I already had 3 small jars and picked up another 4 Country jars and 1 Kringle jar with this order. I think I'm pretty well stocked.

Overall, I am ecstatic with this order! By far, this has been the best Halloween candle collection I've purchased over the years. Although, I'm not a fan of Zombie Night.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> For those of you who have Haunted Mansion from Village Candle, how pronounced are the berry notes in it. I’m having a difficult time connecting berries to Halloween or autumn. Are there other notes in the candle that remind you of a haunted house, fall or Halloween?


Yeah, the berry note is keeping me from ordering. I'd be interested in a firsthand review.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I preordered my kringle halloween candles july 16. I haven't heard a peep from them since. I did order some Haunted Hollow candles from temptation. I did get upcharged like $2.80. When I previously ordered from u.k. paypal upcharged me $6.??. Its worth it so I can finally have some stock to burn of my favorite candle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess I didn't realize that there are berry notes in Village Candle's Haunted Mansion. I should read the description more clearly.  The label is fantastic, but I do not associate berries with Halloween either. Hoping to hear a review from someone that has burned it. That could sway me to buy it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was near a Yankee Candle Outlet store yesterday and popped in to see what they had. Their Halloween display was a mesh of figurines and accessories from the last couple years, including some steampunk pieces and some angular modern looking cat candle holders. Lots of old candle scents in both jars and tea lights. No witches brew, but they had lots of other older scents including candy corn and forbidden apple. I ended up buying the one lone patchouli jar candle they had made by Woodwick. It’s actually called patchouli musk. It’s not as overly patchouli as I hoped for (only burned it for a minute), but I love the crackling sound Woodwick candles make, so it’s all good.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> I preordered my kringle halloween candles july 16. I haven't heard a peep from them since. I did order some Haunted Hollow candles from temptation. I did get upcharged like $2.80. When I previously ordered from u.k. paypal upcharged me $6.??. Its worth it so I can finally have some stock to burn of my favorite candle.


I want a couple of the Haunted Hollow candles. I am going to take a "leap of faith" and order from Temptations. Sounds like a few of my forum friends have without issue. Ditsterz - how many did you order?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I was near a Yankee Candle Outlet store yesterday and popped in to see what they had. Their Halloween display was a mesh of figurines and accessories from the last couple years, including some steampunk pieces and some angular modern looking cat candle holders. Lots of old candle scents in both jars and tea lights. No witches brew, but they had lots of other older scents including candy corn and forbidden apple. I ended up buying the one lone patchouli jar candle they had made by Woodwick. It’s actually called patchouli musk. It’s not as overly patchouli as I hoped for (only burned it for a minute), but I love the crackling sound Woodwick candles make, so it’s all good.


I love the Woodwick candles, that was a score. I saw an online review that said the new Witches Brew for this year is a little sweeter smelling than last years pour. Does anyone have an opinion on there being a difference between last year and this year? 

You won’t believe this but the candle hoarder here broke down and ordered two jars of this years Witches Brew even though I still have three left from last year. I seriously do need an intervention! ???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love the Woodwick candles, that was a score. I saw an online review that said the new Witches Brew for this year is a little sweeter smelling than last years pour. Does anyone have an opinion on there being a difference between last year and this year?
> 
> You won’t believe this but the candle hoarder here broke down and ordered two jars of this years Witches Brew even though I still have three left from last year. I seriously do need an intervention! ???


Don't feel bad.....I have 3 currently and will be ordering 2 more. Guess we'll be seeing each other at our Candles Anonymous meeting.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I want a couple of the Haunted Hollow candles. I am going to take a "leap of faith" and order from Temptations. Sounds like a few of my forum friends have without issue. Ditsterz - how many did you order?


Did you place your order yet? I think Haunted Hollow is out of stock through Temptation Gifts.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I preordered my kringle halloween candles july 16. I haven't heard a peep from them since. I did order some Haunted Hollow candles from temptation. I did get upcharged like $2.80. When I previously ordered from u.k. paypal upcharged me $6.??. Its worth it so I can finally have some stock to burn of my favorite candle.


Any word? I receive an email from Kringle 2 days after my second order shipped and I received the candles the next day. Didn't receive an email for the first order at all.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ScareyCarrie- I ordered 8 haunted hollow candles. I plan on burning all 8. I have 12 in my stash already which I won't burn because their precious to me. I really don't know how long this soy blend wax will keep. I know yankee parraffin candles will keep for many years.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Any word? I receive an email from Kringle 2 days after my second order shipped and I received the candles the next day. Didn't receive an email for the first order at all.


Not a peep. I got my initial order confirmation on july 16. It stated I would receive an email when my order ships out. I'm starting to wonder if they forget about me. I'm hoping its because the temperatures here are 90° and above throughout July & August.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Village candles are on sale for $16.10, for those still holding out.
I just deleted my cart.

I heard Ghost Cemetery smelled of black licorice, a review states that it smells like a cake baking.

Haunted Mansion - _"Haunted Mansion is a deep, berry-infused scent which immediately makes me think of the cooler, darker months ahead. You can smell all of the scents listed in the description: dark berries, an earthiness, musk and a little patchouli—although the patchouli is not overwhelming by any means. There is just a hint of freshness hiding in the background of this deep, complex scent that I love! There is a wood-type scent hiding in there too." _
Sounds intriguing but I certainly do not want a berry-scented candle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Received my Kringle Candle order today. The Witches Cauldron arrived in perfect condition with no leaking like others have mentioned. Sadly, my Haunted House candle arrived shattered. I sent Kringle's customer service an e-mail with pictures of the damaged candle. I know I will not hear from them until Tuesday because of the holiday.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz - Sadly, I procrastinated and lost out - no Haunted Hollow for me.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

On a side note, I received my order from Goose Creek which included "Harvest Hayride". It smells like a walk in the woods in Autumn. I will let you know how it smells when I burn it.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Putting the final touches on my victim's gift and burning my Yankee Black Magic candle to set the mood. Jury is still out if I like it. Can't quite put my finger on what it reminds me of.... 

Just had a thought of a scent I would LOVE. They should make a candle that smells like what the wax harmonicas used to smell like. Remember that? I would buy a million of them!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Currently burning the large jar of Witches Cauldron. I know this is going to sound weird, but, to me, it smells like cherries and silly putty. ☺


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Currently burning the large jar of Witches Cauldron. I know this is going to sound weird, but, to me, it smells like cherries and silly putty. ☺


....and is that a GOOD thing?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> ....and is that a GOOD thing?


Not sure.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Not sure.


LOL, I feel ya. Exactly how I feel about Black Magic. I think I will burn it as my lead in to Witches Brew on 9/29. It's not bad but probably won't purchase again.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ScareyCarrie- Losing that Haunted House candle like that sucks. It doesn't seems like Kringle would be able to replace it with a new one. Hopefully, at least a refund and maybe you can salvage the candle.
I'm sorry you didn't get any haunted hollow candles. I was procrastinating too. I figured maybe the scent wasn't well loved across the pond so they had an "endless" supply.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz - Yeah, I thought that they had massive amounts of Haunted Hollow too. Guess not.  I never thought that Kringle would not be able to replace the Haunted House candle, but, you're right, they don't even offer any Halloween candles on their website. Hoping for a refund at least.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> LOL, I feel ya. Exactly how I feel about Black Magic. I think I will burn it as my lead in to Witches Brew on 9/29. It's not bad but probably won't purchase again.


I thought about ordering a Black Magic candle.......but maybe I won't. Probably will not purchase Witches Cauldron in the future either. Some people may love it, I am just not one of them.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought this candle at Ross for 7.99... it smells so good!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Scareycarrie- Is black magic available to order from yankee? I thought it was just at oulets. And im not driving 3 hours to see if its at the outlet. So if I can order it I would love to.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I thought about ordering a Black Magic candle.......but maybe I won't. Probably will not purchase Witches Cauldron in the future either. Some people may love it, I am just not one of them.


I agree. I really don’t care that much for Witches Cauldron either. I love the throw, it smells throughout the house. I’m just not into the scent.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

…. when you find a candle you really, really like and not only that, you love the jar too and it could be very pretty and useful even after the candle is gone! So you buy it from TJ Maxx, get home, put it on the counter and 15 minutes later, _SMASH_ your cats shoved it off the counter & broke it. 

_scowling_


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never understood why cats insist on knocking things off counters/tables. Its like they can't help themselves.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone purchased from the Fantasy Collection Village Candles, which one and how did it do ??


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> Scareycarrie- Is black magic available to order from yankee? I thought it was just at oulets. And im not driving 3 hours to see if its at the outlet. So if I can order it I would love to.


No, not through Yankee. I see it on Ebay. There are no outlets around me, so, like you, I am not driving hours to one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever ordered from Crossroads Candles?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I finally got my shipment email from Kringle. I should get my Halloween candles this Friday. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz - That' s wonderful. Hope your candles arrive in perfect condition.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

My Kringles arrived last week all safe and sound


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna - So happy to hear that your Kringle candles arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Lunar Light Co. Halloween Limited Edition Candles No Restock Act Fast!
Skull Candles


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you! Dark Forest is sold out. As of noe Golden Autumn is still available.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

? 
My Haunted Hollow candles from Temptation Gifts just arrived. Six days to NorCal!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> ScareyCarrie- Losing that Haunted House candle like that sucks. It doesn't seems like Kringle would be able to replace it with a new one. Hopefully, at least a refund and maybe you can salvage the candle.
> I'm sorry you didn't get any haunted hollow candles. I was procrastinating too. I figured maybe the scent wasn't well loved across the pond so they had an "endless" supply.


Kringle responded to my e-mail about the shattered "Haunted House" candle. They will be refunding my money.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> ?
> My Haunted Hollow candles from Temptation Gifts just arrived. Six days to NorCal!


How did your Haunted Hollow candles arrive from across the pond? I am living vicariously through you.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Grabbed these 2 big jars at AC Moore today. For 2.50 a piece you can’t go wrong.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Momof2! - WOW!! What a score. How do they smell?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Momof2! - WOW!! What a score. How do they smell?


Wonderful!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Momof2! said:


> Grabbed these 2 big jars at AC Moore today. For 2.50 a piece you can’t go wrong.


Huge score! Lucky day!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> How did your Haunted Hollow candles arrive from across the pond? I am living vicariously through you.


Very well wrapped lots of paper and bubble wrap then popcorn in the box both perfect. I can't believe how fast they got here.??


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi, all. My Kringle Halloween candles just arrived and I wanted to post a photo (large Yankee Candle for size comparison) and my first impressions on cold smell.

Graveyard Night: Very pumpkin with a hint of baking spice. Seems like it could be a bit more complex pumpkin once it's burned so I'm curious to see what it smells like when the wax is warm.

Poison Apple: True apple scent, I don't pick up on any extras thrown in, just straight up sweet apple.

Haunted House: I love this one! Very spicy and complex with a strong clove top note. This will be great to burn on a cold, rainy day.

Black Cat: This one is tough to pin down. It smells a bit like a cedar closet, fresh and a bit of men's spicy cologne but not in a headache-inducing (at least for me) way. I'm burning it now to see if I can get a handle on it.

Day of the Dead: I didn't order this one but my Mom did- it's very sweet, fruity and floral. 

It's Alive: This is another one that my Mom ordered but I didn't (although I wish I had!). Very earthy, reminds me of Witch City Wicks' Holy Ground.

Witches Cauldron:This is a very strong walk in the woods, campfire smell but not quite as smoke-forward as Yankee's Haunted Hollow. I have five of these (2 original, 2 Country Candle, 1 pillar) and will likely only burn them on Halloween night, both to save them and because I'm not sure it's a scent I'd want to smell season-long.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Received my Kringle Halloween candles today. The 2 country candles were a bit leaky with the dye. Candy corn had orange oil on the outside of the jar. The kringle candles are massive. On cold, I really like candy corn, graveyard night & its alive the most. Black cat & haunted house both have this cleaning product smell to me. Its very strong in the haunted house candle.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I got the spiderweb meltcup warmer. Just wanted to share a pic of it lit up in case anyone was interested in it. The scenting seems to be fine. I've only used it a few times with my haunted hollow meltcup. The lighting is a bit odd. Its a mix of white & purple. Honestly, id rather it light up all purple or all white instead of this mess. I guess its improved since the previous incarnation only lit up halfway. I'm not in love with the look but ive got all these Halloween meltcups I bought 2 years ago and never had a warmer for them. Still hope they will make a jack o'lantern one. Don't have much faith in yankee though considering witches brew wasn't even available in it. I'm only interested in halloween scents so I don't know if ill get my money's worth unless I branch out.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Goose Creek Halloween candles back in stock !!


----------



## TwoHounds (Jun 22, 2016)

@Ditsterz , I know what you mean about a cleaning aroma - to me, a lot of Yankee's outdoor scents smell like soap. Usually whatever companies use for a "fresh" scent gives me a headache and unfortunately that ended up happening with Black Cat. I'm hoping that Haunted House won't do the same thing!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> Received my Kringle Halloween candles today. The 2 country candles were a bit leaky with the dye. Candy corn had orange oil on the outside of the jar. The kringle candles are massive. On cold, I really like candy corn, graveyard night & its alive the most. Black cat & haunted house both have this cleaning product smell to me. Its very strong in the haunted house candle.


Thank you for the review. I missed out on all of them with the exception of Black Cat. I wish I could have picked up the others you mentioned with the exception of Haunted House. A lot of candles have sick labels this year but the scents aren’t that great. 

Does anyone know if Kringle restocks their Halloween line?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kringle credited my account for the broken Haunted House candle. I may be able to salvage the candle itself. Just have to find something to put it in. 

Also, scored some Haunted Hollow candles from Ebay yesterday. So Happy.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever ordered from the "Spotted Hog Candle Company"? They have some cute wax tarts.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Carefully removed the Kringle Haunted House candle from its shattered jar. The scent of this candle has a very strong clove presence. It actually reminds me of Red Cross Toothache medicine. 

The candle was damaged in shipping because Kringle did a poor job of packing it so that it would arrive safely. They packed my 2 candles in a box that holds 6. So, movement, etc. led to its demise. Thankfully Witches Cauldron arrived intact.


----------



## kane00 (Jul 27, 2014)

Very good shop.








Crows Nest Primitive Shoppe offers handmade scented gifts and herbals


Crows Nest Primitive Shoppe an online business offering handmade scented soy candles, melting tarts, country potpourri and room sprays. Certified organic beeswax fragrant gifts, sweet annie, herbal tea blends, handcrafted body care products, homestead chicken nesting herbs and decorative bee...




crowsnestprimitiveshoppe.com


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Today is the last day for Yankee Candle’s 3 large jar candles for $42. Of course when I go to buy Witches’ Brew, it’s sold out. WTH YC! First you don’t offer the scent in many of your stores, then you eliminate all size options except the large jar, and now you supposedly sell out online. They’ve really screwed up this holiday season!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Today is the last day for Yankee Candle’s 3 large jar candles for $42. Of course when I go to buy Witches’ Brew, it’s sold out. WTH YC! First you don’t offer the scent in many of your stores, then you eliminate all size options except the large jar, and now you supposedly sell out online. They’ve really screwed up this holiday season!


I currently have 3 jars of WB in my posession and am expected 2 more to arrive in the next few days. I figured 5 jars will hold me through this and next Halloween. I learned my lesson last year when they ran out early in the season.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I currently have 3 jars of WB in my posession and am expected 2 more to arrive in the next few days. I figured 5 jars will hold me through this and next Halloween. I learned my lesson last year when they ran out early in the season.


You better hold on to those. Those may be the last WB made. It sure seems like they don’t want to carry it anymore. 

Anyone seen any patchouli based candles in unique shaped containers this year? Sort of like the cauldron witches’ brew TJM had a year or two ago. Something other than your standard jar.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> You better hold on to those. Those may be the last WB made. It sure seems like they don’t want to carry it anymore.
> 
> Anyone seen any patchouli based candles in unique shaped containers this year? Sort of like the cauldron witches’ brew TJM had a year or two ago. Something other than your standard jar.


I hate that Yankee plays this game with us every year. Will they have Witches Brew? In tealights, votives, etc.? If this is their "Staple" Halloween candle, there should be no question as to whether it will be available EVERY year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok....

Let me preface this by saying that if anyone had told me when I joined this website I'd be posting in a candle thread, I'd have told them someone clearly stole my account. 

This should give you an idea of my knowledge on the subject. 

I'm looking for something. 

Last year, as largely a test, I purchased a number of scented tea lights that Pumpkinrot had been going on about for a few years, and we lit a few of our 100+ pumpkins with these real tea lights to see if anyone noticed the smell and if it added anything. 

I got enough comments I deemed it worth exploring further, but the smell was ALL wrong. What says 'pumpkin' to Pumpkinrot brought up 4th of July weekends at grandma's house to me. 

Now, I've tried numberous candles here and haven't found what I'm looking for, thus I come here. 

I need a fall candle that distributes scent very well. The one thing I will say about the ones I tried was they SMELLED A LOT. As in, sitting in the package in my shop prior to Halloween, they'd smell the entire basement a lot. Most candles are much more localized. Since this is being used outside, you get the idea. Now, the problem is I see a lot of fall candles are apple or sweet, or other smells...I'm looking for FALL. 

Which, for me, is the scent of corn stalks drying and a slight mildew on them while there's dust in the air from the rest of the field being disked and a slight aroma of ripened squash on the wagon behind the tractor and maybe the walnut leaves dried in a pile....

Bonus points for tea lights, but I can make small jars work. IS there even anything close?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> Lunar Light Co. Halloween Limited Edition Candles No Restock Act Fast!
> Skull Candles


I received my skull candles from Lunar Light this morning. I’m pleasantly surprised at how quickly the company shipped and how quickly my package arrived. 

I bought one in each scent, Golden Autumn and Dark Forest. I’m really not a fan of either and wish I had not purchased them. In my opinion, for me, they weren’t worth the price of $22 each plus shipping that I paid for them. Golden Autumn is a basic, run-of-the-mill, apple pie smelling candle which can be purchased cheaper, same quality, in lots of places. Dark Forest has hardly any smell at all but the odor that does come through is an Avon type soap or cologne. It doesn’t smell anything at all like woods or patchouli which was the scent description. The skull jars are nothing special and there isn’t any type of lid or way to close them. This will make it difficult to store the candles or keep them fresh for awhile. On display, the wax will get dusty if not burned regularly and/or quickly used depending on how dusty it is at your location. 

I am not purchased anything else from this company but based on these two candles I won’t take a chance on anything else from them. It seems like really good Halloween and autumn scents have been difficult to find this year. Companies have put out lots of offerings but, at least for me, most have been misses instead of hits.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I received my skull candles from Lunar Light this morning. I’m pleasantly surprised at how quickly the company shipped and how quickly my package arrived.
> 
> I bought one in each scent, Golden Autumn and Dark Forest. I’m really not a fan of either and wish I had not purchased them. In my opinion, for me, they weren’t worth the price of $22 each plus shipping that I paid for them. Golden Autumn is a basic, run-of-the-mill, apple pie smelling candle which can be purchased cheaper, same quality, in lots of places. Dark Forest has hardly any smell at all but the odor that does come through is an Avon type soap or cologne. It doesn’t smell anything at all like woods or patchouli which was the scent description. The skull jars are nothing special and there isn’t any type of lid or way to close them. This will make it difficult to store the candles or keep them fresh for awhile. On display, the wax will get dusty if not burned regularly and/or quickly used depending on how dusty it is at your location.
> 
> I am not purchased anything else from this company but based on these two candles I won’t take a chance on anything else from them. It seems like really good Halloween and autumn scents have been difficult to find this year. Companies have put out lots of offerings but, at least for me, most have been misses instead of hits.


I am sorry to hear the the candles were a "bust". Candle companies like to persuade consumers to "Act Fast" - "No Restocking", as a means to sell their product. I had not heard of Lunar Light until this season on the forum. Sounds like that's a "No" from me from ever ordering from this company. The prices on candle from smaller companies, i.e., Lunar Light, Witch City Wicks, etc. seem a bit steep especially when you take into account the size. Although I do like the way the WCW candles smell. 

I guess all of us candle lovers will forever be on the hunt for an outstanding smelling Autumn candle.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I am sorry to hear the the candles were a "bust". Candle companies like to persuade consumers to "Act Fast" - "No Restocking", as a means to sell their product. I had not heard of Lunar Light until this season on the forum. Sounds like that's a "No" from me from ever ordering from this company. The prices on candle from smaller companies, i.e., Lunar Light, Witch City Wicks, etc. seem a bit steep especially when you take into account the size. Although I do like the way the WCW candles smell.
> 
> I guess all of us candle lovers will forever be on the hunt for an outstanding smelling Autumn candle.


I agree, they are a bit steep for what you are getting. Of course I love supporting small business. But for the price the consumer needs to feel the product is worth the extra expense. In the case of my purchase with Lunar Light I don’t feel that it was.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Yikes I'm sorry I got all excited about them and posted that.
I have a couple others from them and they are very nice.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> Yikes I'm sorry I got all excited about them and posted that.
> I have a couple others from them and they are very nice.


No worries. I ordered because I received an email from Lunar Light promoting the skull candles and stating they were limited and there would be no re-pour. You probably received the same email. Some people may really like these candles. I was just giving my impression and I do regret the purchase. I will be a bit more gun shy in the future.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Does anyone know if Kringle restocks their Halloween line?


They haven't had halloween candles for years bc it didn't do well. So I think they did this halloween line as a limited number preorder because they didn't want really know how well it would do. If you live in the area of the Kringle store where maybe you could get lucky to find one or two of them. It doesn't seem like they will be restocking them. Hopefully next year they will do the line again.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Which, for me, is the scent of corn stalks drying and a slight mildew on them while there's dust in the air from the rest of the field being disked and a slight aroma of ripened squash on the wagon behind the tractor and maybe the walnut leaves dried in a pile....


This sounds amazing and if I knew where you could find this candle I'd have cases of it! 
My suggestion would be to use multiple candle scents to create the end result you're looking for. With that said, I don't think I've found anything that even comes close. Most candle makers add a little something extra, a spice or a sweet note, that throws the whole thing off.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thought I'd be getting my box of candles from Yankee (which include 2 witches brew). Was supposed to get it yesterday....didn't happen. Then I was supposed to get it today.......didn't happen. When I check tracking it says that the USPS will deliver it, but, it's pending delivery. These yankee orders are driving me crazy. I will definitely remember this come next year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Received my Haunted Hollow candles from Ebay. The seller packed them to perfection so they arrived in perfect condition. They smell so good. Beyond happy.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, i knew it was too good to be true. Finally received my candle order from Yankee. 2 of the 4 candles arrived shattered, and one is Witches Brew. Of course i called them, but they are closed for the day. Beyond frustrated with Yankee.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Did my Yankee run today. These are my first ever Halloween candles. I _love_ Haunted Hayride.
Bonus Black Magic found at TJ Maxx.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

HighPriestessIce said:


> Did my Yankee run today. These are my first ever Halloween candles. I _love_ Haunted Hayride.
> Bonus Black Magic found at TJ Maxx.
> View attachment 719821


How does Black Magic smell? I've wanted one for a while now.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

The scent description says: "A provocative mix of black leather, patchouli, smoky incense and sweet vanilla...all cloaked in musk and eerily mysterious."

I smell a smoky leather, incense, and something that reminds me of damp leaves which is probably the patchouli. If you have ever smelled any leaf notes from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab you know what I mean. It reminds me of their samhainophobia scent but with added leather.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

HighPriestessIce said:


> The scent description says: "A provocative mix of black leather, patchouli, smoky incense and sweet vanilla...all cloaked in musk and eerily mysterious."
> 
> I smell a smoky leather, incense, and something that reminds me of damp leaves which is probably the patchouli. If you have ever smelled any leaf notes from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab you know what I mean. It reminds me of their samhainophobia scent but with added leather.


The description of the scent sounds amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Well, i knew it was too good to be true. Finally received my candle order from Yankee. 2 of the 4 candles arrived shattered, and one is Witches Brew. Of course i called them, but they are closed for the day. Beyond frustrated with Yankee.


Yes, that is just absolutely beyond frustrating. I’m so sorry. Call them tomorrow and at least get a refund. Darn Yankee Candle!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Black Magic smells too much like men’s cologne to me. I don’t smell Halloween at all. Might just be me. ?‍♀


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ok....
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that if anyone had told me when I joined this website I'd be posting in a candle thread, I'd have told them someone clearly stole my account.
> 
> ...


I know this is not what you’re asking for, but Solstice scents makes a perfume called riverside hayride that is very evocative of walking through a cornfield too me. RIVERSIDE HAYRIDE* - Moist Dirt, White Carnations, Fallen Leaves, Bare Branches, Hay & a Hint of Pressed Apples. Also,CELLAR* - Damp Earth, Stone, Wooden Casks, Cool Fall Air, Apple, Pear, Broom Corn and GUNNERSON'S PUMPKIN PATCH* - Leaves, Vines, Autumn Air, Pumpkin Flesh, Lavender, Moss, Balsam, Tonka, Hay, Caramel, Dirt, Patchouli, Mushroom

Maybe you could put the perfume oils in a tart warmer?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree. I bought one to try and I am not a huge fan. To me, it smells like being in an old tent in the heat. Random, I know, but that's what I finally was able to put my finger on. It's not horrible to me. I have been lighting the one I have to use up before I light one of my beloved Witches Brew hoard candles in a week or so.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Goose Creek has their large jar candles for $9.99 - includes Halloween ones as well.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I need some suggestions. Last week a couple of my Yankee Candle large jars arrived shattered (one was my beloved Witches Brew). The wax could saved, but I am not sure what I can put it in so that it will burn evenly. Any ideas?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I need some suggestions. Last week a couple of my Yankee Candle large jars arrived shattered (one was my beloved Witches Brew). The wax could saved, but I am not sure what I can put it in so that it will burn evenly. Any ideas?


A large Mason jar?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - Do you think a mason jars mouth would be wide enough to put the candle in?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Famous Pumpkin - Do you think a mason jars mouth would be wide enough to put the candle in?


No, but could you melt it down/heat it so it's pliable and maybe pour it into a few jars? Or maybe make it into melt cups if you have any empty cups and a warner, or tarts? I had this pinterest pin and I think you could adapt it by melting the candle in a large pyrex measuring cup since you don't have the jar. You could re-use the wick and pour into a large mason jar and then make tarts or melt cups with the rest or find another wick(s) and make additional candles! 

Also, I will have a large empty Yankee jar in a week or so. You are welcome to if you want t.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/268667934006361869/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> No, but could you melt it down/heat it so it's pliable and maybe pour it into a few jars? Or maybe make it into melt cups if you have any empty cups and a warner, or tarts? I had this pinterest pin and I think you could adapt it by melting the candle in a large pyrex measuring cup since you don't have the jar. You could re-use the wick and pour into a large mason jar and then make tarts or melt cups with the rest or find another wick(s) and make additional candles!
> 
> Also, I will have a large empty Yankee jar in a week or so. You are welcome to if you want t.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all of the helpful information you provided. I will check out the pinterest video. I will definitely do something with the wax I have. I will have a couple of empty large Goose Creek jars in a day or so, so thanks for your offer of an empty, but I'll use what I have. 

I really appreciate all of input. I'll let you know how everything turns out.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Ugh. Yankee keeps withholding the haunted trio from all sales. On one hand I really want them. On the other hand I am really cheap. Lol.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I watched a few YouTube videos on salvaging a broken candle, so I did the following to save my beloved Witches Brew that arrived shattered due to poor packing by Yankee. I cleaned an empty large jar from a Goose Creek candle that I just finished burning. I put the busted WB candle in a paper bag, went outside and let the bag hit cement a few times so that the remaing glass could be removed. Once removed, i sliced the wax so that a large center piece including the wick would fit in the jar. Then i put the cut slices of wax in a pyrex measuring cup which was inside a pan of boiling water. Let the wax melt while stirring continuously (i used a wooden chopstick) so that i could just throw it away when done. Once it was all melted i poured it in the jar around the center piece. Put the Yankee Candle Witches Brew label on the jar and let the candle cool. 

Not the best looking candle, but at least i'll be able to use it this Halloween. This was my first time refurbishing a candle.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - that is awesome! I can't even tell that its refurbished, it looks great!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie... Brilliant! Bravo! It looks great! And I like the Goose Creek jar better too. Ha ha!

It never occurred to me to use my Pyrex measuring cups like that. My husband has a bad habit of running my glass measuring cups through the dishwasher resulting in deterioration of the cup measurements. I was going to just through them away and buy new ones, but not now. I'm going to hang onto them to remelt candle wax!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Lorrie said:


> Ugh. Yankee keeps withholding the haunted trio from all sales. On one hand I really want them. On the other hand I am really cheap. Lol.


Hey I have some coupon codes that start on the 30th if you can wait till then! DM910C for $20 off $50+ and buy 2 get 2 free with DM910L.

Feel free to use the codes everyone! I got them in the mail and couldn't wait to share them ^^


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Goose Creek Halloween candles are back in stock today for $9.99.


----------



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Yankee Candle has Haunted Hollow Melt Cups and Fragrance Spheres for purchase online...as I type. They have Witches' Brew in the Melt Cup as well. Yankee put out some fall preview scents out during their Semi Annual Sale - several YouTube reviews to be watched. I have yet to make it to a store.
> 
> Let's not forget about those companies that produce, what can be considered Halloween, darker themed candles all year.
> 
> ...


Your are absolutely right. I collect all Halloween candles. But witch city wicks makes themed candle for most major holidays like valentines day. They are awsome. Thank you for the list. A few I didn't know


----------



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Yankee Candle has Haunted Hollow Melt Cups and Fragrance Spheres for purchase online...as I type. They have Witches' Brew in the Melt Cup as well. Yankee put out some fall preview scents out during their Semi Annual Sale - several YouTube reviews to be watched. I have yet to make it to a store.
> 
> Let's not forget about those companies that produce, what can be considered Halloween, darker themed candles all year.
> 
> ...


Hi. I've been a member of this forum for almost 5 years. If anyone is on Instagram and interested in seeing my Halloween Candle collection. My username is pooled wax all one word. I used to have a shelf, which is on here somewhere from 2015. But my collection outgrew that. Just wanted to share with any intetested in candles. Maybe meet a few people to talk about them


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Okay......I placed an order with Village Candle on Saturday, September 21st, and the package was delivered today, September 26th...... *THAT'S HOW YOU DO IT YANKEE CANDLE*......


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Another win.......Ordered from Goose Creek on 9/25/19.....received my order today, 9/28/19. Everything was packed well to avoid damage during shipping. *SO YES, YANKEE, THAT IS HOW IT IS DONE. *


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anybody on the forum ever purchased candles from the *Dark Candle Company? *If so, what has your experience been as far as scents, throw, etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes I ordered from Dark Candle Co, very pleased over all. Got the four pack votives, Graveyard and Debauchery. Interesting scents, great throw, packed well with extra goodies and love the business card. Give them a try


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> Yes I ordered from Dark Candle Co, very pleased over all. Got the four pack votives, Graveyard and Debauchery. Interesting scents, great throw, packed well with extra goodies and love the business card. Give them a try


Okay, I will. Thanks.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I watched a few YouTube videos on salvaging a broken candle, so I did the following to save my beloved Witches Brew that arrived shattered due to poor packing by Yankee. I cleaned an empty large jar from a Goose Creek candle that I just finished burning. I put the busted WB candle in a paper bag, went outside and let the bag hit cement a few times so that the remaing glass could be removed. Once removed, i sliced the wax so that a large center piece including the wick would fit in the jar. Then i put the cut slices of wax in a pyrex measuring cup which was inside a pan of boiling water. Let the wax melt while stirring continuously (i used a wooden chopstick) so that i could just throw it away when done. Once it was all melted i poured it in the jar around the center piece. Put the Yankee Candle Witches Brew label on the jar and let the candle cool.
> 
> Not the best looking candle, but at least i'll be able to use it this Halloween. This was my first time refurbishing a candle.


Nice work! We had two different fall candles from YC arrive broken this year. I think I'm way too lazy to repour them, though.  I just broke off all the extra glass and put them in candle jar holders. Not gonna burn 'em, but at least they smell good.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Forhekset said:


> Nice work! We had two different fall candles from YC arrive broken this year. I think I'm way too lazy to repour them, though.  I just broke off all the extra glass and put them in candle jar holders. Not gonna burn 'em, but at least they smell good.


Thanks. I have another broken Yankee candle that I just took the glass off of. When I have the time i will do the same thing that I did with my broken Witches Brew. One of the Kringle Halloween candles I ordered arrived broken as well. I took it out of the broken glass. Like you, it is just sitting on a candle plate, bare. But, at least it smells good.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Last Halloween Re-Stock tonight at Witch City Wicks - 8:30 p.m. EST.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Kringle Candle has the Country Candle Halloween collection online for purchase.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever bought from Burke and Hare? Would love to try their candles, but before I do, I would like to hear from those that have already tried them. Thanks.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

The ScentWorx candles from Kohl's are amazing. Especially the Scarlet Leaves and Pumpkin Spice. They look great sitting around as well.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> Yes I ordered from Dark Candle Co, very pleased over all. Got the four pack votives, Graveyard and Debauchery. Interesting scents, great throw, packed well with extra goodies and love the business card. Give them a try


I ordered two boxes of the votives the other day from them. I ordered the Halloween collection and the Graveyard one. Cannot to receive them and try them. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Illysium said:


> The ScentWorx candles from Kohl's are amazing. Especially the Scarlet Leaves and Pumpkin Spice. They look great sitting around as well.
> 
> View attachment 722822


Love the packaging. Even if you never burned them, they can easily be utilized as decorations. I will make it a point to go to Kohl's and smell them. The Scarlet Leaves and Pumpkin Spice are scents right up my alley. Are they made in the USA? I know some of the Homeworx scents, especially those sold on QVC, are made in Vietnam. Just wondering. Again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Love the packaging. Even if you never burned them, they can easily be utilized as decorations. I will make it a point to go to Kohl's and smell them. The Scarlet Leaves and Pumpkin Spice are scents right up my alley. *Are they made in the USA? *


Yes, they are. They burn clean too. The Campfire Woods is another new favorite, smells just like camping in the mountains. ?


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Scary Carrie,be sure to let us know how Dark Candles goes for you !!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Yes, they are. They burn clean too. The Campfire Woods is another new favorite, smells just like camping in the mountains. ?


Now I really want to try them. Guess I know where I'm going this weekend.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> Scary Carrie,be sure to let us know how Dark Candles goes for you !!


I definitely will. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email from DW Candles & they've released their Charmed Collection. They're a little too patchouli-y for me but that's right up some other's alley.

I've seen a few in HomeGoods but if you really want them you can get 'em online here:








Charmed







www.dwhome.com


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> Scary Carrie,be sure to let us know how Dark Candles goes for you !!


Received my order from Dark Candles today. I absolutely love the scents in both collections (Halloween and Graveyard). The votives are so strong on cold, which lets me know that they will be fantastic when I burn them. Love the packaging as well. They gave me a couple little gifts with my order. The business card is so cute too. This looks like a company that I will buy from again. Thanks for the recommendation. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Just got an email from DW Candles & they've released their Charmed Collection. They're a little too patchouli-y for me but that's right up some other's alley.
> 
> I've seen a few in HomeGoods but if you really want them you can get 'em online here:
> 
> ...


I briefly heard about DW candles but have never tried them. The Charmed collection looks intriguing. Where can they be purchased?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just received my Halloween candles from Burke & Hare Co. This was my first ever order from them, and it certainly won' t be my last. So well packed to avoid damage during shipping. From the black organza bags to the little added gifts makes this a company that cares about customer satisfaction. Out of these 3 that I ordered, I really love the scent of "Bewitched". It has a nice, pleasant incense smell. The other 2 are nice as well.

Glad I took a chance and ordered from them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I briefly heard about DW candles but have never tried them. The Charmed collection looks intriguing. Where can they be purchased?


Homegoods/TJMaxx has them & you can order online too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Homegoods/TJMaxx has them & you can order online too.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Great to hear ScareyCarrie ?????? I will be ordering from Dark Candles again too ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Goose Creek large jars are on sale today for $9.99. As of this post, all of the Halloween scents are in stock, including Poison Cupcake.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

After seeing a video on youtube about village candles Halloween line I ordered haunted mansion & ghost cemetery. The label pictures are just beautiful. And I really am not trying to buy any more candles. But I couldn't help it. They both did leak some oily dye on the jar from the heat during shipping. And I don't find the lids to be supertight. I've burned both candles. Haunted mansion is pretty much berrys, patchouli & little bit of light floral. Ghost cemetery smells sweet like yc candy corn. Its very sweet with a tinge of a catholic church. The notes are frankincense, clove, sandalwood & forest green. I actually like it a lot. Btw these are the first time I've ever bought village candles. And they do burn well- no fuss, no issues pooling out etc.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> After seeing a video on youtube about village candles Halloween line I ordered haunted mansion & ghost cemetery. The label pictures are just beautiful. And I really am not trying to buy any more candles. But I couldn't help it. They both did leak some oily dye on the jar from the heat during shipping. And I don't find the lids to be supertight. I've burned both candles. Haunted mansion is pretty much berrys, patchouli & little bit of light floral. Ghost cemetery smells sweet like yc candy corn. Its very sweet with a tinge of a catholic church. The notes are frankincense, clove, sandalwood & forest green. I actually like it a lot. Btw these are the first time I've ever bought village candles. And they do burn well- no fuss, no issues pooling out etc.


I am so glad that you tried them. A while back I ordered a large jar of the Haunted Mansion and, what they call their "Petite" jars of haunted mansion, ghost cemetery and pumpkin scarecrow. I figured I would get the small jars to see if I liked the scents before I bought the large jars, with Haunted Mansion being the exception because I absolutely loved the label on it. I did not burn the HM this Halloween because I loved the label so much. That being said, I did not burn the small jars either for the same reason. But, I really do like the smell of ghost cemetery. You hit the nail on the head regarding the scent of it. If they still have the large jars available I am going to order it. I really do have more than enough candles, especially Halloween ones, but I cannot resist a great label.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Guys! Happy New Year! I know there were a few big fans of Yankee Haunted Hayride and just I saw it online on sale for $5.25 for a medium pillar. That's an amazing price. Now to send out the good juju that they are planning to have Witches Brew again this year................... Haunted Hayride Medium Perfect Pillar™ Candles - Yankee Candle


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Famous Pumpkin - Happy New Year to you as well. Those that loved Haunted Hayride should jump on that medium pillar. That is a great price. Thankfully, I purchased 5 Witches Brews last season, so, if for some reason, they do not bring it back this Halloween, I am set. But, I hope they do, and without all of the drama from last season, i.e., couldn't order it on-line initially for the $15 price they offered it for, stores only had a few on hand, etc.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks! Ha! We bought a new coffee table before Christmas that has hidden storage under the tabletop. When my husband wasn't home I got all my Yankee candles (mostly Witches Brew, of course) that had been scattered in different cupboards and put them all in the table. I couldn't close it!!! LOL I did some rearranging and now it does. When you see everything in one place it really makes you STOP buying new ones ....for now anyway! If they do come out with Witches Brew this year I WILL buy a couple of those, though, because you just never know!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Agreed. I will always buy WB. That is my go to Halloween candle. 

Did you like Haunted Hayride?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I have never smelled it. We don't have any brick and mortar stores near me for some reason. I tried Black magic last year and wasn't a huge fan so I think I will just stick to my tried and trusted Witches Brew.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a votive that they gave me during the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview weekend. Although I have never burned it, on cold, it really doesn't do much for me. Like you, I will stick with Witches Brew. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have been purchasing candles from the Dark Candle Company. I really love the scents and usually buy votives or tealights. Have you ever tried them?


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I personally loved haunted hayride. Though the scent reminds me more of haunted house fog.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@HighPriestessIce - I am glad you love Haunted Hayride. Love your description of it too. ?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I am so bummed, I just found out that the only Yankee Candle shop anywhere near me is closed
I had such fun with my sister at the Halloween release party. Well, there's one in Reno, an hour and a half away,.....can you transport candles across state lines???


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Double post ?


----------



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Nox Eterna said:


> I am so bummed, I just found out that the only Yankee Candle shop anywhere near me is closed
> I had such fun with my sister at the Halloween release party. Well, there's one in Reno, an hour and a half away,.....can you transport candles across state lines???


Last u checked I was legal un 14 states lol. Do you collect Halloween candles? Yankee changed a lot in the last few years. Stooped the costume parties and fun


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> I am so bummed, I just found out that the only Yankee Candle shop anywhere near me is closed
> I had such fun with my sister at the Halloween release party. Well, there's one in Reno, an hour and a half away,.....can you transport candles across state lines???


I just noticed that the Yankee store that I always go to on their Halloween Preview Day has closed. Luckily, there are several more for me to choose from that are about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes away. I am sorry that they closed your store. I heard a while back that they were going to be closing some stores. Truthfully, the store that I would go to on preview day was lackluster to say the least. No decorations/costumes or Halloween vibe. Now that I will be going to a different store this year, I hope they do better. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

sara08 said:


> I prefer vanilla candles


Yes, I like vanilla too. A good one is hard to come by. If you know of any let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I know this has been leaked for a while now but didn't see an update posted....
YC's new scent for 2020, PUMPKIN PATCH


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> I know this has been leaked for a while now but didn't see an update posted....
> YC's new scent for 2020, PUMPKIN PATCH
> 
> View attachment 728482
> ...


Did they release it over twitter? Where did you find out about it? Thank you!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Ravenseye said:


> Did they release it over twitter? Where did you find out about it? Thank you!


YC UK puts out a preview for the current year 





New Yankee Candle Collections Coming Soon | Yankee Candle®


Discover our new Yankee Candle collections, featuring new fragrances coming soon online and in-store.



www.yankeecandle.co.uk












Yankee Candle UK & Europe 2020 - Scheduled New Scent Releases


Here's Andy's Yankees look at what new fragrances are released and still to come in 2020 from Yankee Candle, along with my video reviews and...




andyyankeecandles.blogspot.com


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Diva! Appreciate the links!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Demented Diva - Wow!! Thanks for the info and the links. I had not heard about this candle before. Do you think we should start a 2020 Halloween/Fall Candle thread?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, yes we should! I'm a little slow this morning.... Didn't even think about a 2020 thread!


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kringle Candle 2020 Preorder Information


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ye


ndtechie05 said:


> Kringle Candle 2020 Preorder Information
> View attachment 732237


Yep, just watched the video. They are all of the same candles from last year. I do plan on ordering a couple this year. Last year the one I was looking forward to getting, Haunted House, arrived damaged and jar was broken. Unfortunately I couldn't get a replacement as they were limited to a certain number made. Kringle did credit my account for the candle. I really hope they do better with packing and shipping them.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Had a family dinner out last night and didn't check my email until this morning - so glad I was able to pick up 5 more Kringle candles.

I'm curious to see if they release and Halloween candles in their Country Candle line.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Demented Diva said:


> Had a family dinner out last night and didn't check my email until this morning - so glad I was able to pick up 5 more Kringle candles.
> 
> I'm curious to see if they release and Halloween candles in their Country Candle line.


I am surprised that they did not release any Country Candle Halloween too. After watching a couple of YouTube videos about the scents in this collection, I decided that I only wanted Witches Cauldron and Haunted House. The other scents did not appeal to me.


----------

